# The Evil Eye - IC



## kinem (Jan 18, 2011)

It is early evening when Jiles Du'Lamir arrives in Granville.

Granville is a small town; not quite a one-horse town, but close. As Jiles passes the locals, he sees only humans here - not a single halfling, dwarf or elf. He knows this sort of town only too well. It's the sort of town where the young people often leave to try to seek their fortunes as soon as they are able. A town slowly dying.

When he reaches the town square, he sees the only inn in town - the Heroic Chicken. Across from it is the smithy, from which the sounds of hammer blows still ring out into the moonlit evening.

Entering the Chicken, Jiles sees a few customers - three men and two women - scattered among the tables, chatting with the waitress and eating chicken stew. That at least provides a welcome fragrance for him, promising savory spices. At his entry, the people turn and look.

The waitress is blonde but too overweight to really be called pretty, and probably in her 40's. She turns to Jiles and says "Good evening, stranger. What can I get for you?"

One of the men mutters to another "Great, just what we need. Hope _this_ one isn't trouble."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

*RG Post*

Figure don't really need an RG for this so I'll put Jiles here for easy reference.

[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 65gp 10sp 4cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible  but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of  friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what   seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay  operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking  his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?   Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of   misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen   from running a protection scam on... "What was the   name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it   was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a   nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day   before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't   alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was   outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.   First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die   before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council   of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the   Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping   from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves   that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."   True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the   people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this   plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they   approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a   grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily   accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to   Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he   could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can   never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Notes]Quest
Rumors[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

It was one of the few things Jiles liked about small villages. "They always have unique names for their inns don't they." he says laughing inside.

After taking in the sights of the common room he relaxes until he hears the odd words of one of the patrons.

"Hmmm, my dear what was that. Ah yes." he says showing a smile to the barmaid. "I would love some of what they are having." he says pointing at the stew. "And whatever you have to wash it down, please."

Continuing to play at the friendly dolt, Jiles make sit over towards the table of the man who spoke up. "Excuse me good sir, I'm afraid I must have forgotten your name. Have we met?" he says looking slightly perplexed.

"I am new in town and wish only to spend the evening before moving on, and perhaos exchange a story or two? Maybe I could tell you of the Maiden and the Rose Thorn? It is quite the ditty."

Before anyone can object or interpose their desire to be left alone Jiles goes into the epic. While he tells the story he has bites of the stew and washes his throat with ale to give the audience just the right pause. When he is finished he can tell the story went over well and he smiles back at the group. "Now a story from you," he says feigning to think hard. "How about a story of the last adventure to enter Granville and the trouble he caused. Yes do tell please."

Jiles leans back in his chair. His stew finished his belly full and still a bit of bite from the spices on his tongue, he looks very content.

[sblock=Actions] Using Versatile Performance to use perform oratory in place of diplomacy. Same modifiers but not the same way to change attitudes . And Jiles usually will act the dolt or simpleton around the common folk believing they will trust someone not all high and mighty. Now around royalty watch out he will do a 180. [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Well first roll of this game is a one, glad that is out of the way. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2011)

"Sure thing" the waitress says. "I'm Connie, by the way." She brings out stew and ale.

The man replies "No, we haven't met. I'm Clayton." He extends his hand to shake.

Jiles' story isn't up to his usual standards, interrupted as it is by his dinner, but it goes over well enough and the locals relax a little.

The noise from the smithy stops. Shortly afterwards, a burly man walks into the bar. "Evening" he says, and sits down.

"Evening, Conrad" Connie says, and brings dinner for him.

Clayton says "We don't get too many adventurers in this town. Nor much of anyone, usually. The roads are dangerous. Heard there's an ogre that's smashing heads to the west."

The sound of distant violin playing, very skillful yet melancholy, drifts in from the evening air. 

Conrad says "Except that creepy gypsy, that is. Disturbs the peace every night. I'd give good money if he'd just move on already."

Clayton says "Of course you'd say that. He does good work. Still, I don't know. He's alone, right? Some say he's got a wife hidden away, only comes out at night. That is kind of strange."

Conrad declares "Vampire wife then, most likely."

Connie says "Don't scare the stranger away now, he seems to like my stew. Anyway, I haven't heard of anyone being attacked, so why worry?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

"Wow," Jiles exclaims as everyone tells of a few things happening in town. "This place is full of stories now isn't it. Hmm, an ogre to the west you say? Well I saw an ogre when I came from that way, in none to good shape actually. Looks like perhaps that problem has been resolved."

Jiles takes a sip of his ale. "But this gypsy you made mention of what's his story?" He asks looking like an eager lad ready for a tale.


----------



## kinem (Jan 19, 2011)

"Good news, if that ogre's gone" Clayton says. "As for the gypsy, Raul's a travelling merchant and metalsmith ..."

Conrad interrupts "He sells metal items from that wagon of his, yes. As for being a smith, I have my doubts. He sure as hell doesn't have a forge in there. Maybe he stole the lot of them."

"Maybe he did" Clayton allows. "Anyway, he's been camped on the edge of town for several days now. Doesn't say much, doesn't give straight answers. He's darker than us and has a strange accent, so he must be from far away.

Every night he's been playing the violin, as you hear now. As far as I could tell when I checked out his wares, he travels alone.

Though last I spoke to Mabel Drakson, and she's a kindly old lady not known to make up tales, she said she saw a young woman dancing with Raul. Definitely not from town, and not dressed like a local, and Mabel knows everyone. It was at night, and she didn't get a good look, and she didn't want to interrupt them.

Well, she went back in the morning, Mabel did, and asked Raul about it. He denied there was any such woman."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

"Well, well now," Jiles says before finishing his ale in a long pull. "Ahh... very good that was. But if you all will excuse me I think a walk is in order before turning in." 

Jiles moves towards the door adjusting his straps and weapons. "And maybe even a dance." he murmurs with a grin as he exits.

[sblock=OOC] Just using his natural curiosity, it's how bards learn so much LOL, he will take a walk in the direction of the music. But not walk right up to the player he will sneak around and watch from a spot for a few minutes. My second roll coming up, anything will be better than the first one.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2011)

The "gypsy's" camp is located a short distance from town.

There is a large covered wagon, that has been covered with iron work: maces, railings, nails, spear-heads, spikes, knives, horseshoes.  Conrad was apparently mistaken, for a small forge has now been set up near the wagon.

Beside the wagon stands an ornate white iron tripod, from which a small crib hangs suspended, rocked by the fitful breeze.

In the moonlight Jiles can see that the violin player is a squat, heavily muscled man with massive arms and broad shoulders. He appears to be a young man, but his face is heavily lined with creases and his eyes are bloodshot. His hair and drooping mustache have turned almost entirely white. He wears black clothing with tall boots, covered with a sooty brown leather apron.

[sblock=pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
Jiles doesn't think the man has noticed him; the "gypsy" is concentrating on his playing.  There doesn't appear to be anyone else around right now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 20, 2011)

_{{Hmmm... wait for it Jiles. Just wait.}}_ the man thinks to himself as he itches to go down and speak to the man. But the crib donates that perhaps a woman is around so he watches for a few seconds longer.

[sblock=OOC] If after one minute no one else shows up he will back out of his spot and then come up from a different direction than the village. Kind of give the impression he is on his way there. So I will wait for your post either way - having someone join the fiddler or you can post Jiles approaching. [/sblock]

[sblock=Greeting] "Well hello, I heard the music and thought I had finally reach Granville." [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 20, 2011)

No one else appears so Jiles circles around and approaches.

"Well hello, I heard the music and thought I had finally reach Granville." 

The man stops playing and looks up at Jiles.

"Hello. Yes, it's just a little further up the road. I sell ironwork as you see here."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

"Sell ironwork? Are you the local smithy?" Jiles says turning his attention towards the goods displayed for sale. He walks a little closer and moving just his eyes tries peeking into the hanging crib.


----------



## kinem (Jan 21, 2011)

"I'm a traveller. There's another smith in town, but my work is better quality."

He becomes a bit nervous as Jiles approaches the crib, and he gestures towards the wagon. "Do you need any metalwork or goods?"

Jiles glimpses a baby in the crib. In the dim moonlight he can't be sure, but he thinks the baby looks too pale and listless.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2011)

"Wha? Hmm... I'm sorry goods you say. I'm not sure let's see." Jiles says moving away from the crib and taking an exaggerated look at the items lying about.

He glance once more at the crib and then turns to look at the fiddler. "I see you have a baby. Is the Misses about?"

[sblock=OOC] Preemptive Sense Motive coming up. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 21, 2011)

The man sets his violin down, gets up and goes over to the crib.

"My son, Nikko. Sadly, my beloved wife died in childbirth."

The man looks at the baby, sadly, and then looks around nervously. Too nervously, Jiles thinks.

The night air is a little foggy, as evidenced by a bit of a halo around the moon.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

"Huh?" Jiles looks around and then back at the fiddler. "Are you worry about your baby catch'n cold? I don't think you have to worry about the weather to much." 

Jiles pauses looking around and then at the moon. "Although this fog may put some moisture in the air. What say you and I conclude our business and then we can both get indoors." Jiles waits only a moment for a reaction to this. When the fiddler starts to speak again he talks right over him rather quickly. "Do you do clasp work? The strap to this pack keeps slipping free from the clasp. Don't know why."

[sblock=OOC] Jiles sensing he is waiting on something is trying to draw this little conversation out. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2011)

"Yes, I am worried about that." The man looks at the baby again.

"What -"

"Yes, I can tighten that for you. Bring it back during the day tomorrow and I'll take care of it."

The man goes back to looking at the baby. "My son is not well. I fear that he will not survive the night."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 23, 2011)

"What's this you say? Your son is not well?" Jiles says starting to feel a little for the man alone and obviously worried. "May I take a look at him? I am no healer but I do know a thing or to about this and that. Do you know what it is that ails him? If not maybe I could help."

Jiles natters on as he steps near the crib. He stands waiting to see if the man will bring the baby forth. "When did he first take sick? Will he eat? Does he have a fever?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 23, 2011)

The man gently picks up the baby, and hands him to Jiles. The baby's eyes are open but he doesn't react, just staring listlessly.

"A few days ago. I feed him goats' milk, but ... it's complicated.

I don't want to be the talk of the town, but now, there can be no doubt that my boy is in trouble ...

My beloved wife, Leyla ... She does not rest in peace.  She nurses him."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking the baby gentle in hand Jiles looks into his strange large eyes. "Well you are a cutey aren't you. Yes you ar... What? What is that your saying?" He says watching the man.

"Your wife is dead and yet not resting? And she feeds the baby?" Jiles is shocked to his toes and does not know how to respond. He thinks a moment rocking the baby so as it doesn't feel the man's agitation.

"You said she died in child birth. Is she now a restless spirit of some sort?"


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2011)

"Yes, I'm afraid she is.

Right now, is there anything you can do to help Nikko? I know little about babies or the healing arts.

I don't know when Leyla will return, but she will want the baby.

I guess I must try to stop her.  I do have a magical sword, which might work on a ghost - but I couldn't bring myself to harm her."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2011)

"I not sure let me think..." Jiles says face cringing up in thought.

[sblock=OOC] What should I roll. Knowledge(arcana and religion) for basic ghost info. But what about this feeding and what it is doing to Nikko?[/sblock]

______________________________________
[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 68gp 17sp 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible  but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of  friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what   seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay  operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking  his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?   Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of   misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen   from running a protection scam on... "What was the   name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it   was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a   nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day   before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't   alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was   outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.   First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die   before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council   of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the   Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping   from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves   that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."   True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the   people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this   plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they   approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a   grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily   accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to   Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he   could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can   never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 24, 2011)

ooc: You can roll heal and knowledge(religion)


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

Jiles starts to think on all he knows about ghosts. He has had experience with one first hand, and lucky he was able to make it solid enough for Mex to bring it down with his axe. But how would a ghost breast feed a baby and what would it do to an infant if it did. Jiles wonders a moment more and then a clear thought breaks through.

[sblock=OOC] Rolls above (double 20) a little insight if you please because I am at a loss, lol. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 25, 2011)

Jiles notices that the baby's breathing is too shallow and irregular.

Thinking back, he recalls hearing that undead contain "negative energy" while living creatures contain "positive energy". If the baby's been fed with negative energy, then perhaps an infusion of positive energy, such as a healing spell provides, might help to counteract some of the effects.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

"Is it alright if I try to heal him?" Jiles asks. "I am no healer but I dabble."

[sblock=OOC] If Jiles gets a yes answer go ahead and post up him casting a cure moderate on Nikko and the effect. I am on my way to Borders for a day of coffee and postiong and will get a better stat block than the whole sheet posted today. [/sblock]

______________________________________
[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 68gp 17sp 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible  but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of  friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what   seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay  operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking  his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?   Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of   misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen   from running a protection scam on... "What was the   name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it   was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a   nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day   before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't   alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was   outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.   First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die   before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council   of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the   Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping   from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves   that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."   True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the   people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this   plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they   approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a   grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily   accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to   Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he   could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can   never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 25, 2011)

"Yes, if you think you can help."

Jiles casts a spell on the baby.  Although the baby remains pale, his breathing becomes a little deeper and more regular.  It seems to Jiles that the immediate danger has passed.

The father looks closely and nods. "Thank you."  He reaches out to take the baby.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

"Oh, my pleasure." Jiles says handing the baby over. "Well you said that the poor mother shall be returning and she wants the baby. If you wish I will try and stop her, but talking down a ghost isn't always the best way. Maybe you should take Nikko into the village and hide at the tavern. I will remain and see if I can put your wife's spirit to rest for you. Oh, may I borrow your fiddle?" he asks a plan coming to mind.

[sblock=OOC] Not sure he would have time to "armor up" so, I'm thinking of buffing him up. Heroism, haste, and if Jiles thinks the ghost is around but invisible - see invisible. Inspire courage +2 (with the fiddle lol). I wish to try diplomacy first but will be ready should negotiations go poorly.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2011)

"Thank you. But I suspect that she will appear wherever Nikko and I go. Taking him to the tavern would be a danger to the people there.

And my violin - why? Besides for my son, it is my one remaining pleasure. It reminds me of better times. I would prefer to play while we stand watch. Surely there is another way."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

"Oh sorry. What I get for not explaining myself. I was going to see if I could convince her you have fled with the baby leaving me all your things. But if she can sense the baby no matter where you go that won't do," Jiles says shaking his head. "I would prefer to trick her away some how but I am at a loss at the moment. She wants the baby? Understandable. But she will have it live an undead life with her, and that we cannot allow."

"Is there a specific reason she wants the baby? Is she mad does she understand that she is dead? What did she say the last time she visited?" Jiles starts to question the man but really doesn't give him a minute to answer. Finally Jiles takes a breath and the man gets in a quick reply...


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2011)

A few drops of rain begin to fall.

"In life, sweet Leyla would never hurt the baby or anyone else" the man says. "But yes, I'm afraid that she has gone mad. I've told her that she's dead, but she won't hear of such talk.

By the way, I don't think we've been properly introduced. I am Raul, of the Kamii tribe.

We can take shelter in my vardo" he says, indicating the large covered wagon.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking to the sky Jiles extends a hand. "Jiles Du'Lamir, traveler, tale teller, and all around nice guy."

Eyeing the wagon Jiles thinks a moment. "You should get Nikko inside. And perhaps something hot while we wait for your poor wife. Perhaps I can convince her that she is hurting you both."

Jiles will follow Raul inside and find a seat.

______________________________________
[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 68gp 17sp 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible  but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of  friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what   seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay  operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking  his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?   Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of   misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen   from running a protection scam on... "What was the   name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it   was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a   nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day   before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't   alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was   outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.   First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die   before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council   of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the   Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping   from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves   that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."   True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the   people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this   plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they   approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a   grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily   accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to   Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he   could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can   never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## kinem (Jan 27, 2011)

"I hope so. I am pleased to meet you. And it is good to meet a fellow traveler. My people are wanderers. We should swap tales some time."

Inside the vardo are some cots and other simple furnishings and housewares - everything a small family would need. There are a scimitar and a dagger near the entrance.  In the cramped quarters of the vardo, it would be difficult to use anything larger than a short sword.

Raul brings the crib inside the vardo and then sets the baby down in it. He brings his violin inside as well. He sets the weapons within easy reach of himself, and begins to fix a pot of tea over a small oil stove.

"She seems to appear around midnight" Raul says "but it's only been a few days, so that's no guarantee."

The rain picks up as time goes on, and the fog outside thickens as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 29, 2011)

"Well we shall just have to wait and see. But no since getting drenched," Jiles says stepping into the vardo. "Let's leave the door open though, just in case."

Jiles then tells Raul about the time he faced a horde of jermalines with a few companions early in his adventuring career. The story is light and funny as the little three inch creatures had gotten the better of the party at first.

"You see we took shelter in a cave and didn't know it was occupied by the little critters. To them Nikko there would be a giant. HaHa!" Jiles says laughing at the thought of the baby waddling through a jermaline size town. 

"Well they had us believe the cave was haunted. The noises and things moving about on there own it seemed. And when we finally learned what it was we faced well Dorn he wanted to smash them all with his hammer. But there were so many. We ended up fleeing into the woods with I would say fifty or more chasing us. Can't you see it grown men, and a dwarf, being chased by pint size terrors. HaHa!"

Jiles smiles and sighs at the thought of the happier times in his life.


----------



## kinem (Jan 31, 2011)

Raul listens closely to Jiles' story, and serves the tea in mugs. It tastes pretty good.

"I've never heard of such people. It sounds like they were just trying to defend their home, so it is well that your friend did not smash them.

There seems to be a wide variety of life in this land of yours - midgets, giants, strange creatures of all sorts.

It appears that I owe you a tale, but my life is not so adventurous, and I am not in a mood to speak of my personal past. So instead I will sing you a song of my people. Well, not of my own tasque, but of another tribe. Yet it suits my mood very well."

The song, which he sings in a soft but clear voice, is reminiscent of the rythms and intonations of the violin music he had earlier been playing.

_"Why do you wander, o maker of music?
Why do your strings weep?
Why do you starve?
Because I have no home.
Because I have no hope.
Because I have no harvest to reap.
Where are your roots, O wandering slave?
Where are your ancestors?
Where are you gardens of plenty?

Torn from the soil.
Torn from the memory.
Torn from the feeble hands of my children.

How can this be, o tearful wretch?
How can this happen?
How can this go on?
Because I murdered my friend.
Because I murdered my comfort.
Because I murdered my place in the sun.

Why did you do this, O miserable one?
Why did you murder?
Why did you kill the one you called friend?

He stole my true love.
He stole my own heart.
He stole my only reason to live.

What will you do, O cursed fool?
What will you suffer?
What will you do to make amends?

Nothing but wander.
Nothing but starve.
Nothing but play my melancholy violin.

When will it end, O pitiable fetch?
When will it rest?
When will it all be over for you?

Never, never, never, never, never ..."_

He lets the words die in his mouth, and drinks a sip of the tea. "We should try to get some sleep. There is most likely enough time. Do you want to set watches? I will do as you wish."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

"Hmm... yes yes a little rest, is an excellent idea." Jiles says finishing his tea.

"You look a little warier than I. Perhaps it is all the worrying about Nikko," Jiles says smiling at the baby. "I will watch first, please take and get some rest."

Jiles knows he wouldn't be able to sleep even if he tried, the words to the song and the mystery behind them racing through his mind. He watches out into the foggy night alert but still wondering at what this is about as he keeps watch.


----------



## kinem (Feb 1, 2011)

"Very well. Thanks again."  He looks in on the baby. "Good night, Nikko. I hope." Raul lays down on a cot, his weapons nearby, and he cradles his violin as he closes his eyes.

ooc: How long will you keep watch before waking Raul, and where will you do so - inside the wagon, or outside in the rain?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Since Raul said she came around midnight Jiles will stand watch till like an hour after that. And since Jiles is fidgety he will stand/walk around outside in the rain, and try to stay dry.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 2, 2011)

Jiles gets thoroughly soaked in the rain, and can't see far as the moon is nearly obscured by clouds.

After a long, wet, tense vigil, Jiles is just about ready to wake up Raul and turn in.

That's when he sees her approaching through the rain - captivating beauty with a dancer's tall, supple curves at the height of youth and beauty.

She wears multi-tiered skirts,anklets, and an embroidered halter, revealing a finely muscled midriff.

Her delicately featured face is framed by a splendid cascade of auburn hair, and her almond-shaped eyes sparkle captivatingly.

She appears unconcerned by the driving rain, but then you notice the rain is passing right through her...

[sblock=Leyla (and Jiles?)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

ooc: make a Will save


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

"Well I knew you would come and..." Jiles starts to say.

______________________________________
[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 68gp 17sp 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible  but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of  friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what   seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay  operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking  his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?   Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of   misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen   from running a protection scam on... "What was the   name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it   was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a   nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day   before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't   alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was   outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.   First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die   before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council   of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the   Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping   from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves   that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."   True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the   people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this   plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they   approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a   grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily   accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to   Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he   could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can   never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 3, 2011)

Jiles is struck by the ghost's beauty but remains able to act.

The ghost heads for the wagon, ignoring Jiles.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

"Whoa misses you may be beautiful, but that is no call to be rude." Jiles says casting after he finishes speaking. The bard seems to vibrate as the spell is placed on himself, and then quicker than a fox he moves to block the door to the wagon. "Ithinkintroductionsmightbeinorder," he says very fast. 

"I'm... Jiles... Du'Lamir... poet... entertainer... and... most... recently... protector... of... Raul... and... son." he says stopping short at each word before they runaway from him.

[sblock=Actions] Casts Haste - then move (60'/round) to block the door.[/sblock]

[sblock=Haste]
+1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to attack rolls and Reflex saves. Full attack action allows for one more attack at full BAB.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 3, 2011)

Saying nothing, but changing course to avoid Jiles, the ghost goes around the wagon and enters it by floating _through_ the wall.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

"Damn," Jiles says turning to open the door. "Raul, UP! UP! We have company and the tea has gone cold." 

Jiles enters the wagon and gets as close to the crib as he can.

[sblock=OOC] That is his actions for the round but if I can I want to scoop up the baby and bolt out next round.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 4, 2011)

Raul sits up in his bed, but merely clutches his violin, as if mesmerized by the ghost's presence.

She pauses for a moment, and seems to become more solid, then reaches for the crib, still ignoring Jiles.

ooc: I'm going to say that picking up the baby - which has to be done carefully or you risk hurting him - is a full round action.

Jiles picks up the baby - and _that_ she notices. "Stop, kidnapper! Give back my son!" she yells at him.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 4, 2011)

"Oh no you don't..."

[sblock=OOC] OK need a couple actions based on what it looks lik ehe can do from where he is.

A) If he is closer and can grab the baby and run out, that's what I would like to do even taking the AoO.

or

B) If it looks like she is closer and will get the baby first - draw sword and take a swipe at her outstretched arms. Really just an attack but sounded more dramatic the other way,  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 4, 2011)

ooc: You posted while I was editing.

Jiles runs out into the rain, carrying the baby. Leyla takes the opportunity to try punch him, but misses. She runs to follow him. "Stop!"

The fog outside has now become very thick, and the moonlight is nearly blocked by clouds; visibility is limited to 60' at most.

Raul continues to look on in mute fascination.

ooc: The magically hasted Jiles is faster than her, while the spell lasts. What now?


----------



## kinem (Feb 5, 2011)

ooc: Bard boy, whatcha gonna do when she comes for you?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

OOC: LOL


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

Hearing the ghost of Nikko's mother running up behind him Jiles figures that fleeing will do no good.

He looks at the pale baby in his arms. "Well I'll try to talk to her. I really hope she sees reason."

With that he finds a good spot to place the baby down. And drawing his sword he calls out to the fog.

*"I'm really sorry about what happened to you,"* Jiles says loudly, as he turns to look where he last heard the footfalls.* "It's a shame that Nikko may never get to know his mother unless we can come to an understanding."*

He doesn't move far from the baby always keeping him within arms reach and his sword at the ready.

*"I wish to help. If you will allow me, I know a few wizards throughout the Realms."*

[sblock=Actions] Perception and Diplomacy. Total Defense (AC 22)as he waits and watches.[/sblock]

_____________

Jiles
_____________


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2011)

The ghost-woman comes charging down the road towards Jiles, attempting to punch him but he barely manages to turn his armor to deflect the blow.

"Give back my son right now, you monster!"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

"Lady, I don't know if you heard the Monster in the Mirror, but it sure does suit in the instance." Jiles says bringing his blade around. Taking a swing at the apparition he begins the nursery rhyme. 
_
Oh Monster, Oh Monster
Why do you tremble so?
Oh Monster, Oh Monster
Why is it you go?

Oh Victim, Oh Victim
I have to flee if you really must knows
Oh Victim, Oh Victim
That monster in the mirror has me scared down to my toes _

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard:* Full attack w/Combat Expertise (-2 to hit; +2 dodge to AC, now at 20) 
*Move: *Bardic performance - Inspire Courage +2
Bardic Performance: 22/23 rounds [/sblock]

[sblock=Drat] I did that wrong, the damage from the flame isn't suppose to be added( I know this lol, got over excited I guess). 

So "added dmg if a crit" is 4 pts. As I rolled a 6 on that d6  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Full attack is a full round action, so I'll assume you only made a regular attack. Also, as you are hasted, you would have had 3 attacks with a full attack.[/sblock]
Jiles' flaming blade strikes the ghost, who does seem solid now, and it's a telling blow but the dance-trained woman rolls with it well enough to keep up and fighting. Despite the wound, no blood flows from her.

She punches Jiles with her fist, and while it hurts more than he might expect from an unarmed opponent (6 damage), it has an even more surprising effect on him: He finds himself unable to move, paralyzed.

The woman walks over to the baby and gently picks him up. Ignoring Jiles again, she carries the baby away in the direction of Raul's camp. They are soon lost to Jiles' sight in the fog.

About half a minute after the blow, Jiles is able to move again.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Yep forgot that wasn't thinking of it being full round. To busy thinking up lymrics, 

Also Jiles ran till the haste wore off. So that is why I didn't have him attack 3 times. Back to the game, thanks for the rules catch will be careful in the future.[/sblock]

Jiles doesn't move in body but his mind is racing. 

_Well another pickle barrel full of hungry pelicans this is Jiles. And that wasn't any fun either, just like this. What to do? What to do? I'm no tracker but it looks like she is headed back to Raul maybe he will hold her up.

You should wash your hands of the whole mess and head for a warm bed. 

..._

_..._
_
Well that is what I ought to do but of course we all know I won't be doing that._

Finally what seems like forever and not less than a minute the bard can move though he is still cold after the touch. He quickly takes his bag off his back and plops it on the ground.

_No time for this._

_Better make time or next time she may not decide to stop punching you.
_
He starts digging in it for his armor and shield. The bag is no bulkier than a normal bag, but it holds more than a normal bag ever could.

 He throws off his tunic and slides the magical chain link shirt over his head. Then he dons the bright white tabard with it's dark circle insignia on it. The four stars at each compass spot surrounding a crescent moon which looks to hold a harp between it's points, will shout far and wide who Jiles is affiliated with and send Red Wizards his way should they be in ear shot. 

He ties off his belt and let's it hang and pulls the plain kite shaped shield onto his arm. He keeps his blade in it's sheath for now, and packs up his extra armor and throws the bag back over his head.

Casting his spell once again he hopes to get back to the wagon in time.

"Hold on Raul," he says aloud. "Hold on Nikko. Uncle Jiles is coming." He says as he runs through fog and forest.


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2011)

The fog seems very thick now, and Jiles very nearly runs smack into a tree in the dimly lit night, but he makes his way back to the wagon.

Peering inside, he sees the ghost-woman holding the baby, while Raul still only stares and clutches his violin.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

"Put the baby down." Jiles says sword held point out straight at the ghost and stepping into the narrow wagon. 

"I don't want to have to kill you... again. You have suffered enough but if you don't release the child and flee back to the nothingness of hell. I will send you there myself."

[sblock=OOC] Jiles talks a little different when 'armored out'  Specially now that she needs a 20 to hit him. Hmm... don't know what action to ready so will delay I guess. See what she does. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 11, 2011)

The ghost coos at the baby, and doesn't turn to look at Jiles, seeming unaware of his presence.

The wagon is narrow and cramped, and Jiles can see it would be hard to swing the sword properly inside it.  (ooc: -4 to hit)


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

Jiles pauses as he notices the ghost acting 'motherly' towards the baby. He takes a minute to catch his bearings and see if he can get Raul out of his stupor. He watches the ghost cautiously his sword at the ready.

"Raul, wake up." he whispers as he taps the man with his shield. "I need some help here."

[sblock=OOC] Well I really don't know what to do. If Raul doesn't snap out of it Jiles will check to see what the ghost is doing to the baby. If she's just holding it than I guess he will let her. If she is breast feeding Nikko than he will attempt to dislodge the baby and take it from her. But cast haste first  - last third lvl spell for the day if he does.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 13, 2011)

Raul merely stares passively and clutches his violin even as Jiles tries to rouse him.

The ghost woman, still ignoring Jiles, begins to breast feed the baby.

Jiles again casts his spell of haste, and attempts to take the baby from her. However, she is able to turn away, and he doesn't get a hold of the baby. She counters by trying to punch Jiles, but his armor protects him.

ooc: Will Jiles keep trying this?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

Unable to take the baby Jiles resorts to his blade. A melancholy expression comes over his usually cheerful face. The warrior-poet wishing right now he could be more poet than warrior but no words come to mind.

[sblock=OOC] Wow that was the most awesome rolling I think I have every done. And i have rolled alot LOL. Ok let me break that down. 

att#1 - I believe is a miss
Second Chance att - if att#1 is a hit than it is a 22 not 27 (still a nat 20), Second Chance feat APG, pg. 168
crit confirm #1 - not sure so this is why I am waiting to post dmg
Haste att - extra attack from spell
crit confirm #2 - I think that does confirm so so far I think she is taking 3d8+3 + 2d6(fire)from two different hits + 1d8+1 if crit #1 is confirmed[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2011)

ooc: You forgot to take the -4 penalty for being in the wagon - and for that matter, the +1 bonus to hit from haste - into account, but you did score a hit and a crit.

Despite the awkward confinement of the vardo, Jiles, moving with magically enhanced speed, slashes away at the ghost woman and twice he strikes her, causing deep wounds, though still no blood comes forth.

As Leyla's ghost begins to dissolve into ethereal mist, she tries to gently put down the unfortunate Nikko, but drops him to the floor as her hands turn insubstantial. The baby does not cry out, if indeed he still lives.

As the woman's body begins to waver and fade, she gazes at you menacingly, her beautiful face contorted in fury and rage as she screams:

"I curse you, murderer, from the depths of my heart! From this night forward, may you know how it feels to be separated from your love. May you never know the healing of compassion!"

Then she disintegrates as if torn apart by an undetectable wind.

Outside, the rainy wind howls. The fog is thicker than ever; the only light comes from the lamp in the wagon, for no moonlight is visible now.

Raul begins to sob.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

*"I am sorry!"* Jiles calls out as the ghost fades away. "I'm so very sorry."

Jiles lowers his head in grief and shame. Seeing the wrapped baby he quickly stoops down to see if he can once again heal Nikko. As he pulls back the blanket he hears Raul sobbing. 

"Raul snap out of it, Nikko needs his father!"

_And I need a drink._ Jiles says to himself.

[sblock=OOC] Well try a cure light first and see if that helps Nikko. Think a bard was the perfect choice for this. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2011)

The baby seems motionless at first, but after Jiles casts a curative spell on him, he can see that Nikko is breathing, although still lethargic.

Raul motions for Jiles to hand him the baby. "Yes. You ... did what you could."

It is very quiet now. After a moment, Jiles realizes that the rain has stopped, although it is still pitch black outside the wagon.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Jiles waits and watches father and son for another half hour or so. Once he is sure the ghost of Nikko's mother will not return the bard bids the man and baby farewell.

"Well think I'll head back while the weather is clear. Stop in the tavern for a drink Raul I'll be there for a couple more days before moving on." Jiles says before turning back to the village and heading off into the night.

[sblock=OOC] head back for a well deserved rest [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 15, 2011)

"Thank you" Raul says as he takes the baby in his arms. He sits quietly holding his son, but he continues to sob again, for a long while.

When Jiles takes his leave after a while, Raul says "Please, come back in the morning. There is an important matter of which we must speak. I am sorry, but right now, is not a good time for me."

ooc: It's still pitch black and very foggy outside. Jiles will need to either light a torch or hold forth his flaming sword.

Outside, the ground seems to have dried out already.

Jiles heads out, trying to find the road in the darkness, but he can't find it. He tries circling around but with no better luck. He has little choice but to head back to the wagon and try to get his bearings again. As he does so, he notices that he sees no sign of Raul's forge or any other signs of the gypsy's camp in the clearing, besides the wagon itself. And still no sign of the road.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Holding his flaming sword aloof Jiles tsks at his lack of woodsman skills.

"You know the town wasn't that far Jiles," he chides himself. "You probably couldn't find your way in one way maze with a map *HA*!" 

The bard shakes his head as he stands near the wagon. "Guess I will have to use my magical knack to locate a village not a mile from where I stand some hero I am."

He concentrates and cast a spell to get his bearing and afterward is truly confused as it seems north is not in the direction he remembers.

Shrugging his shoulders he says to himself. "Maybe she hit me harder than I thought," before heading in the direction of the village.

OOC: Cast know direction and head in the direction he thinks the village should be.


----------



## kinem (Feb 15, 2011)

After walking just a dozen or so yards, Jiles finds a wide river blocking his way.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

"Ok Jiles now your daydreaming and need to wake up." the bard says looking up and down the river. He decides it best to get some rest as maybe his wound is a little worse than he believes.

OOC: Head back to wagon and go to bed, under it I guess.


----------



## kinem (Feb 16, 2011)

Raul only sighs and nods when Jiles returns to the wagon.

Jiles finds a spot on the floor of the wagon in which to sleep - not the most comfortable, but certainly better than some places he's had to sleep.

The rest of the night passes uneventfully. In the morning, Jiles gets up first and steps outside.

As the rising sun burns away the cool morning fog, it becomes clear that you are no longer where you were last evening. You are on a small island, in the middle of a wide river. All around you, forested hills painted spectacularly in the bright yellow, red, and orange colors of autumn, stretch westward to meet a crisp blue sky and eastward to distant mountains. Wild birds fly overhead - small flocks of swallows and crows, mostly, interspersed with a few noisy bluejays.

Raul gets up, puts Nikko in the crib, and joins Jiles outside. He looks around.

"I am sorry to have dragged you into this" he says "but I didn't know this would happen.

I don't know where we are, exactly, but no doubt the mists have brought us to my Homeland. My People can sometimes travel the mists, but few have any control over it. It is very rare to leave the Homeland, but some of my People have done it. Perhaps if we can find a tribe of my People, they can find you a way home. Yet it is said that even the most powerful wizards can be trapped here.

I'm afraid there is more bad news. My People - the Vistani - have a way with curses. I saw and heard everything that happened last night. A curse pronounced while dying is very potent and most likely to take effect. I don't know exactly what form Leyla's curse will take, but all hope is not lost for you there either. While a mere priestly spell is unlikely to have much effect against such a curse, it is possible that the Raunie - the matriarch, you may say - of a tribe of my People would be able to find a way for you to lift it.

So we need to find my People, for both our sakes. And if we can get off this island, the best way to do that is to find a town. For where there are giorgio, you will sometimes find the Vistani."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Jiles listens and yet doesn't fully understand. But instead of hounding the man with a hundred question he snaps his open mouth shut and grins.

"Well I did want to see new parts of the Realms and this was easier on my feet." Jiles looks at his armor lying on the shield and sighs. Not knowing what to expect he thinks it best to don the smelly stuff.

After he has his armor on and shield strapped to his arm he begins searching the small island and river. "You going to stay here then a couple days? While I find a town and horse to pull your wagon." Jiles asks as he looks around before setting out.

[sblock=OOC] Will look for a bridge first, a ford second, and if none of that the closest bank from river to mainland. If he has to go swimming will fill up bag of holding with all his gear and swim over. Can Jiles swim?? [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 16, 2011)

The island is a narrow strip of land perhaps a hundred yards long by at most twenty yards wide. Its surface is covered by low brush, some evergreens, and a few tall sugar maples now in the height of their fall transformation. This foliage is inhabited by a few small animals and birds.

There is no bridge, and the nearest riverbank lies over a hundred yards from the island.

The water is muddy and cool. Small ripples of movement suggest that creatures lurk in the water.

Raul considers. "It is probably best to stay together if we can, since there may be danger. We don't even know for sure that humans live in the area, though the inhabitants of most of the Land are human in my experience.

On a river this wide, perhaps boats come through here. Perhaps we should wait to see if there are any before venturing into the river. On the other hand, my supplies of food and water are limited."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

"Well that is a good plan I guess we can hunt some of the critters around here, maybe even fish. But we should take turns watching the river so we don't miss any boats." Jiles says resigned that he is stuck here at least for a while.

[sblock=OOC] Leaving it to you to move this along then. Do you want me to post a survival check. Or aid another to Raul's check?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2011)

"Yes. Though milk for Nikko will not be easy to find."

Raul goes back to his wagon and looks through his supplies. "Should be enough for a few days."

He proves familiar enough with outdoor survival to gather some food, with Jiles' help, but clearly the small island can not long support even the adults.

After a few quiet hours, during which Raul says little, you hear the sound of barking dogs. The sounds come closer on the eastern shore of the river.

There is a sound of breaking branches and a young deer comes leaping from the shadows of the forest. It stares wide-eyed at the river, its nostrils flared, sweat shining on its hide. Then it wheels about, the sound of the barking dogs drawing closer. The deer flees northward along the river. Moments later, a man astride a black destrier emerges from the woods.

Although clearly in pursuit of the deer, clad as he is in the greens and leathers of a huntsman, he reins in the horse and shields his eyes with a hand as he looks across the river at you. He cocks an eyebrow, a smile appearing on his mustachioed face.

"My," he says, "what have we here?'"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"Ahoy! Ur.. umm... I mean Hello! We could use some help were a little stranded here." Jiles says waving both arms at those across the river.


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2011)

"Hi-larious" the man across the river replies. "Just how did you get stranded there with a wagon?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

"Well I wish I could tell you exactly," Jiles says. "But I'm not sure how this happened myself."

He casts a resigned look around. "We are here now and truly don't wish to be. Do you know of any boats coming by this way soon? Or anyone who might have some bridge building skill?" he says with a smile.


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2011)

"No, I don't" the horseman says.

Six men emerge from the woods. They wear dirt-smeared shirts, brown trousers and vests. With them are a dozen emaciated hunting dogs.

"You sluggards!" the horseman declares. "Your ineptitude may cost me a prize deer today! Get moving!"

Turning back to look at the island he says "The nearest town is Karina, about forty miles downriver. Good day!"

He spurs his horse and resumes the chase along the riverbank. The men and dogs follow him as fast they can.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

"Thanks for the advice." Jiles says waving at the mans retreating back. "Well I guess we are still waiting Raul, but at least we know which way to head after we get off this island."


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2011)

Some time after the hunting party merges back into the forest, you see a riverboat with a tall white sail as it rounds the bend about a mile upriver. As it approaches, the lone pilot at the stern can be heard singing a bawdy sailor's song.

As the boat draws nearer, the man at the rudder stops belting out his tune. Even before the last note has stopped echoing off the hillsides, the bright sail of the boat is being lowered, and it slows at it reaches you.

As the boat drifts closer, its only apparent crewmember, a man of average size with a wild curly mane of black hair and a full beard, waves to you. He is dressed in a dark sweater and trousers.

"Ahoy there! Cap'n Timothy's the name, and this is milady, the Virago. Would you folks be needing assistance?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

"Yes indeed Captain," Jiles says in earnest. "There are two of us and a baby, and we would like to get as close to Karina as you are going."


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2011)

"I'm heading to Karina" Captain Timothy says. "You're welcome to come, long as you don't mind sleeping on shore or on deck at night."

Raul walks up. "Thank you" he says. "I'll go get my son and a few things."

"Hold on! You're a Vistani, aren't you? Sorry, but I'm not letting no damn gypsy aboard m'lady. Vistani are very bad luck for ships."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 20, 2011)

"What's this?" Jiles asks not truly understanding. "Why can't my friend, and his _infant_ son accompany us exactly? Because he is Vistani? What does that mean?"


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2011)

"Yer 'friend', eh? Seein' as yer stuck on Dead Man's Perch, has yer own luck turned for the better since you met this Vistana - or for the worse?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

"Why the better of course." Jiles says bring about a smile. "Here you are to the rescue. And how we got here wasn't any fault of Raul's. I do believe I have myself to blame in that regard."


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2011)

"That so? How'd you end up there?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

"I was trying to rescue the baby," Jiles points at Nikko. "And ended up doing that part ok it was just I didn't foresee the powerful forces at work in the world. They decided to play a joke on me. Now although I did as I intended they deemed it necessary to whisk me away and the unfortunate son and father with me. Depositing me here, what did you call it?" Jiles looks to be thinking hard and then says, "Right right, Deadman's perch."


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2011)

"I bet the Vistani had more to do with it than you think. They're tricky bastards. 

I'll not let'm on board. He might try to steal me precious cargo!

But I'll tell you what: I've got a small rowboat on board. We can tie it to the back of the Virago, and he can ride along on that. Good enough?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

"I don't know..." Jiles starts to say looking at Raul and Nikko. "How about if I buy your rowboat? I think it better that we had are own transportation. And we might need to come back here to the wagon."

Jiles digs out his coin pouch from one of his pockets. It is heavy looking being full of gold coins. Hefting it to making it jingle he smiles. "And since we are in a dire need I think you may get the better end of the deal."


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2011)

The sailor considers. "No can do. The Virago often can't get close to the riverbanks as the water's shallow there. I might have need of the rowboat afore I get to Karina."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

"Can you hold on a moment. I'll pay you for your time even if we don't make the trip." Jiles says walking off to talk to Raul in private.

"Well I don't like his attitude but he will take us to this city. What do you think?" He asks the man quietly.


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2011)

"There are some who fear and dislike outsiders, as the Vistani are to them, and some who fear us for our power. And there are some who take any excuse to bully those who are different.

If circumstances were different, I would spit in his face. But it could be days before another boat passes this way. And Nikko will need milk. I see no choice but to accept his offer."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

_*sigh*
_
"Your right, pack up and let's be off this rock." Jiles says then turns back to the boatman.

"Well Captain you get to be a hero today and save the lives of two men and a baby. We all will file into your rowboat and when we get to Karina I will pay you for your trouble and sing your praises at the first tavern I find."

Jiles already ready to go as he travels out of his bag waits by the boat for Raul.

[sblock=OOC] Ready to go. After I get back from the store LOL.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2011)

"If you'd rather ride with him, fine" Captain Timothy says. "I'll take what payment you offer, sure, but don't go spreading tales about me. I like my privacy."

After he turns to do some preparation on his boat and get to work on the rowboat, you notice that he makes some kind of hand gesture. It's not displayed as if to signal to you, but rather seems to be more of a private habit on his part.

Raul notices it, too, and shakes his head. "Fool" he whispers.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

"Eh? What's this?" Jiles whispers back questioningly. "He doesn't look like any kind of caster."


----------



## kinem (Feb 24, 2011)

"Walk with me to the vardo. I have to gather my things."

Out of earshot of the sailor, Raul still whispers. "It is not good to speak of these things. But since you helped me, I will tell you.

One of the most feared powers of my people is known as the 'evil eye'. Despite the name, like any weapon it is evil only if used unjustly. We don't use it lightly. The exact effect depends on the Vistana. In some cases it causes a curse, but some cause other magical effects, useful against foes.

As with most magic, sometimes it can be resisted. But it is just a silly ignorant superstition that hand gestures can help ward it off. Enough said."

Raul takes food supplies, a few of his metal wares, his weapons, his violin, and Nikko from the wagon.

Cap'n Timothy lowers the rowboat and ties it to the back of his vessel. He doesn't put any oars in it.

The Virago is a 50' single-masted river schooner. Cap'n Timothy must be an expert sailor, or the ship would be too large to handle single-handedly. He has tailored the rigging of the mainsail so that it can be handled from the stern, near the tiller. He maneuvers the boat alongside the island, turning it so that the rowboat is easily reached.

Raul climbs onto the rowboat, bringing his son and supplies, and Jiles follows. The boats get underway, heading downriver with assistance from the wind.

Raul begins to play his violin during the journey.

At lunchtime, Cap'n Timothy pulls to one side and drops a small anchor. He goes below decks and brings up bread cheese, and wine.

"You guys want some?" he inquires.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 24, 2011)

"No thank you. The trip is saving us enough. We shouldn't eat up all your stores as well, we have a little of are own. But if you have some extra milk that would be most gracious, you know for the baby." Jiles says digging through his bag.

[sblock=OOC] I started with 8 days rations will use two for me and Raul for the day. Let me know if I should subtract any others. And start keeping track of my consumables. Hey let me know when we are close to the city but still out on the river. I have a cool song quote from one of my favorite books I'd like to use here. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 25, 2011)

Raul refuses Jiles' offer, saying "No, your rations will last, but my supplies may spoil, so we should eat mine first." He offers Jiles dried beef and brown bread.

Nikko hasn't been complaining, but that is not necessarily a good sign, as the baby is still weak and unusually passive. Raul manages to feed him some milk, though it's not easy.

Cap'n Timothy eats his lunch and drinks quite a bit of wine with it. He seems a little less steady after this meal.

The rest of the day passes quickly, marked by the spectacular array of fall foliage along the shores.

Late in the afternoon, the Virago sails past the hunting party you saw earlier, traveling in the direction of Karina along the south shore of the river.

Cap'n Timothy gives them scarcely a second glance, although the horseman gives you a mocking salute as the boat sails past him.

The sun is beginning to set fairly early in the evening. As the shadows lengthen, Captain Timothy pulls the Virago close to shore in a wide bowl-shaped spot.  The shore here is steep enough for the Virago to moor along side the shore, like a port, without becoming grounded. 

Cap'n Timothy tells you "This's the Purse. It's lucky we made it this far before nightfall. See, it's bad luck to sail on the Musarde at night. River trolls and other things go a-huntin'."

Timothy pulls out some supplies for dinner from the pantry and dismantles the tiller, locking it safely in his cabin.

After securing the Virago, Timothy makes a campfire and cooks spiced sausages, enough for the whole group, which he serves along with tough bread and cheese. He even brings out a cask of brandy.

Although Raul is obviously glad to be out of the rowboat, he does little besides drink the brandy. The gypsy keeps his weapons and violin by his side all evening, but he doesn't play the instrument.

He tries to feed Nikko again, but the baby is unresponsive.

"Jiles ... Nikko has gotten worse again. I fear he needs another dose of your treatment tonight."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2011)

"Let me see him Raul," Jiles says holding out his arms for the baby. 

[sblock=OOC] Ok let's try another approach. Detect Magic then Knowledge arcana if an aura is present. If that doesn't give him anymore info than I will roll a healing check (long term care?? not sure). Will also role knowledge checks for planes, religion. In other words Jiles is trying to rack his brain for a way to help.  will cast cure moderate just in case anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 26, 2011)

You don't detect any magic on Nikko, though you do notice that Raul's scimitar is magical, as is a buckler he has.

You've never heard of a situation like this before. However, when you cast the cure spell on the baby, it does seem to help him as he begins to breathe normally and becomes more alert.

"Thank you" Raul says. "I fear ... that the problem will continue to occur." He feeds Nikko more of the milk, and himself more of the brandy.

Cap'n Timothy watches these events with great interest, while finishing his dinner and drinking.

It soon becomes dark. The sky is clear tonight, and the moon is not only nearly full, it is larger than you have ever seen it. You also notice that the stars look different than you have ever seen them on Faerun, and you have spent many nights outdoors. They are brighter, but there are too few of them, and you don't recognize any of the constellations.

After dinner, Cap'n Timothy approaches you and quietly asks "Might I have a word with you?" obviously meaning it to be out of Raul's earshot.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 27, 2011)

"Sure Cap'n." Jiles replies happily. The bard looks to Raul and gives the man a wink where the captain can't see and follows the man.


----------



## kinem (Feb 27, 2011)

Cap'n Timothy leads Jiles to a small clearing.

[sblock=Cap'n Timothy]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
"I see that there's more to you than meets the eye, aye. What are you, some kind of adventurer?

I hate to say it but you seem to have fallen under the influence of that gypsy. You don't know them like I do, so I thought I oughta warn ya. But you must've noticed that he's gettin' real drunk the first chance he gets.

The Vistani turn up where you least expect them and always want what you can least afford. They're never to be trusted, always spouting lies and stealing your gold. There's a good reason why I won't let any gypsy on my ship, and if you listen, I'll tell you why.

I once heard of a sea captain named Bartley from Port-a-Lucine, a rather pitiable sort, who went into a Vistana's tarokka booth for a reading. Down on his luck for the past year, he wanted to know what cargo he should take on his next trip to Leudendorf, so that he would make his fortune and retire.

Now the old woman looked at him and said, "Life has not treated you well, I can see, but your luck is about to change for the best. I will tell you what cargo to carry, but you must do what I ask when you arrive at your destination."

Captain Bartley was so desperate that he agreed to her strange request, so long as the Vistana would prophesy for him. And the old woman took out her cards, and laid them on the table. She told him to fill his ship with timber. So Bartley did what he was told, and sailed up to Leudendorf with a hold full of seasoned pine. When he arrived, he learned that there has been a terrible fire in the city. Many houses had burned to the ground, and there was not enough wood to rebuild. Bartley's ship was the first to bring in a full supply of timber, so he made an incredible fortune.

One foggy night, just after he sold the last of his timber, Bartley heard a knock at his cabin door while the ship lay in port. When he opened it, there he saw the same grim-faced Vistana from Port-a-Lucine."

As he speaks, he almost reflexively makes the hand gesture you saw earlier.

"She fixed him with her evil eye, and said, "You have made your fortune, now you must do as I say. Give up the sea forever, and never set another foot aboard this or any other ship. If you agree, you may keep what you have earned, but if not, you will lose everything."

Captain Bartley was not at all pleased by the Vistana's curse, but before he could argue with her, she stepped back into the foggy night and was swallowed by the mists. Bartley searched the entire ship, but found no one besides his startled crew. 

I'll be the first to admit that sailors can be very superstitious. Some of the crew heard the curse of the Vistana. Bartley was already known as an unlucky captain and many of his crew left him. A few figured that Bartley's luck had changed for good and decided to sail again. For you see, to ground a true sailor is to kill him, regardless of his wealth or luck.

So, despite the curse, unlucky Bartley decided to sail back to Port-a-Lucine, though most of his sailors had deserted him. As he approached Lucine Bay, a terrible storm descended on his ship. The rain fell in blinding sheets and the swells were higher than the tallest mast. Bartley lashed himself to the tiller and screamed out his defiance against the Vistani into the dark howling winds.

It was then that the ship started coming apart. All over the decks, the tiny nails started squirming out of the wood, like squeaking little iron worms, and once a plank was free, it went hurling up into the night and the screeching gale. Frantic men ran about, tying themselves down to anything that would float, but Bartley stood fast by the helm, still screaming into the wind, oblivious to his approaching doom.

In the morning, pieces of the wreckage washed up on shore with the lucky crew, who all somehow survived the black maelstrom. But poor Bartley, he was never seen again. In the storms that wrack the Sea of Sorrows, sailors sometimes hear demented screams above the howling winds, and they say it's the Cursed Captain, still raging against the Vistani. Now that I can't attest, for I am only a river boat master, but I will still never let a gypsy board my beloved ship."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2011)

Jiles looks stupefied for a moment.

_What is he going on about? Is he drunk?_ Jiles thinks to himself. To the captain he tries to look like he isn't in shock and asks...

"Port-a-Lucine? Leudendorf? Captain I have never heard of these places before. Where in the Realms am I?" he asks seriousness edging into his voice.


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2011)

"We're in Invidia, of course" Timothy replies. "Oh, I get it. You're an outlander, aren't you?

I've heard tales of people who suddenly appear, with memories of other places, other worlds. Some say they are false memories, of places that never were, created along with the new people. 

Others think that the Powers bring folks in from other places. I don't know which it is, and it don't matter to me.

So you're new, and that's why you didn't know about the Vistani. Well, now you do. They're bad news, and best avoided.

So tell me, are you a priest or an adventurer of some kind?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2011)

"I'm... I'm in another world?" Jiles just stammers out in small shock. Putting together everything that has happened to him since meeting Raul, it all seems to make sense. The only question running through Jiles's head though is...

"Can I get home?"

He shakes it off knowing full well that here and now he could be killed and that it would make little difference. Needing to focus on something else for a minute he looks over to answer the captain's question.

Putting on his best grin he says, "Well you know I never thought myself much as a religious man, I dabble in healing and only pray to Oghma when my bacon is in the fire." He shakes with a little laughter. "I am a traveling scholar, poet, and member of The Harpers, though you probably don't know who they are, do you?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 1, 2011)

"You got the idea. Well, we'd better go back before that gypsy makes off with my boat, heh." He heads back to the campsite.

Once dinner has been cleaned up, Timothy gathers his bedroll.  "Often I snore something terrible. I won't subject the three o' you to that, so I'm going to go off a ways."

He leaves. Soon you hear the captain's distant snorts and snores. Raul shakes his head derisively.

The majestic beauty of the chromatic forest has a more sinister atmosphere once darkness falls. In the night, you can hear the rustle of branches overhead, punctuated by the screeches of night owls and other nocturnal predators. The forest is redolent with the pungent aroma of fallen leaves and rotting vegetation. The waxing moon rises in the east, casting a pale ghostly light through the canopy of leaves overhead.

ooc: What watches will you set, and is Jiles still wearing his heavier armor? Will he attempt to sleep in it?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

As Jiles sets to changing his armor he quietly speaks to Raul. "This world," he shudders a little. "This world we are in now. Is there anything especially different about it? I mean it feels... dangerous, but the captain sails alone and seems to think he can sleep the night away. And snoring like that!" he adds incredulously. 

Jiles puts the chain shirt away and dons his leathers. "Better for hiding at night anyway," he says mostly to himself. "I think we should set a watch but I don't believe the captain has interest in taking part. What do you think we should do about that?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 3, 2011)

Raul is a bit drunk, but he sets Nikko to rest and attempts to answer your question.

"Different? Probably. Man, I didn't spend that long in your world. Dangerous? Sure, it can be. Like I said, there's mostly men like us, but there are monsters and you never know when or where they'll be. The mists are more active here, for sure, transporting people like they did with us.

I got the impression that in your world, there's lots of different monsters, but they're not all bad news. Some are good. You don't hear much of that in these lands.

The captain said it was safe here. But earlier he mentioned river trolls at night. If you don't mind, would you take the first watch? I haven't had much chance to sleep the past few nights."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2011)

Jiles looks dubiously at the water. And wonders of the river trolls are just waiting for dark or for everyone to be half asleep. 

"Sure I can take first watch," Jiles says not wanting to show the man his trepidation. "You get some sleep and maybe tomorrow we can find an inn and sleep a whole day way." he says with a warm smile.

After Raul turns in Jiles checks on the baby and then finds a spot he can watch the river and the woods from and hide in as well.

He stays as alert for monsters as he does for more of the strange mist that brought him to this strange land.


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2011)

The night out here is lonely. For a long while, Jiles simply waits and watches. Occasionaly there is the screech of a distant owl. The captain's distant snoring can still be heard. After a while Jiles realizes that even the snoring has faded away.

In the dead of night, a chorus of wolf howls shatters the silence.  They sound like they are some distance away, but it's hard to tell exactly how far.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Jiles ever so often will go stoke the small fire. When he hears the snoring has silenced he will go to check on the captain.


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2011)

The Captain didn't tell you exactly where he would camp, and without the sound to guide you in the dimly lit forest, you are unable to find him.

The howl of wolves grows closer - it sounds like they are approaching the river near where the boat is.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

_"Darn," _Jiles thinks as he turns back towards the small fire and boat. _"Just like Elminster always said - Adventuring is sleepless nights due to wolf bites. - Need to wake Raul."
_
After re-entering the camp he goes to gently wake the Vistani.

"Raul, RAUL. Wake up we are about to have more bad company."


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2011)

"Wha?"

No sooner does the gypsy rise than the the wolves come through the thicker woods and within sight of the camp. There are four of them. Three of them look sickly, but the largest of them looks healthy and is some 12' long - more like a bear than a wolf.

The wolves charge towards the camp with a piercing howl.

[sblock=wolves]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
[sblock=map]
	
	



```
....................T.................
.T............DD.TTT.........TTTTT....
....TT...T....DDw........T.TTTTT...T..
.TT............ww.....T.....TTTT......
....T.................................
TTT....................TTTT..........T
..........T..T....T..TTTTTTTT...T.....
......................................
..................J...................
..T...............Rn....TTTT..........
.....T...............................T
.........T............................
.............T..................T.T...
TTT..............T.....TTTT...........
....T.................................
...TTT..........................T.....
......................................
......................................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvvvvbbb~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

J = Jiles
R = Raul
n = Nikko

w = wolf

DD
DD = large wolf

~~~ = water

... = land

T = tree

vvv = the Virago

bbb = the rowboat
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

OOC: Just moving my character sheet up. Have no idea what to do yet. Why didn't I buy a Wand of Fireballs???

[sblock=Jiles Du'Lamir]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Bard (favored)
Level: 8
Experience: ????
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elf, Dwarf, Draconic, Gobin, Giant
Deity: Oghma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 11 +0 (01pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) [+2 from item]
CON: 12 +1 (02ts)
INT: 14 +2 (05pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (05pts) [+2 racial, +2 item, +2 level ups][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 51 = [8d8=43 + 8 (CON)]
AC: 18 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC: 25 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge)
 AC Flatfooted: 20 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +6/+1 = +6/+1 (Bard)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +11 = +6 (base) + 4 (stat) + 1 (item)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 30' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A
* +2 to save vs fear

Colored AC's is when wearing chainshirt and wielding shield (i.e ready for combat)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
Dagger(melee): +7 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +11 = +6 (BAB) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item)/ DMG = 1d4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bardic Knowledge
Bardic Performance
Cantrips
Countersong
Distraction
Fascinate
Inspire Courage +2
Versatile Performance
Well Versed
Inspire Competence +3
Lore Master
Suggestion
Dirge of Doom
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats&Traits]
Prof. with all simple weapons plus longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, short bow, and whip
Prof. with light armor
Prof. with all shields (except tower)
Agile Maneuvers (human bonus)
Dodge (first lvl)
Combat Expertise (3rd lvl)
Improve Disarm (5th lvl)
Second Chance (7th lvl)

Traits:
Courageous +2 to saves vs. fear
Classically Schooled +1 trait bonus to Spellcraft checks[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 75 = 48 (6/lvl from class) + 16 (INT) + 8 (human) + 3 (favored class)
Max Ranks: 8 ACP: -0(-2)
Skills:

```
Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Appraise                +6     1       3       2          +0
Bluff                   +5     0       0       5          +0
Climb                   +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Craft (woodworking)     +2     0       0       2          +0
Diplomacy              +16     8       3       5          +0
Disable Device          +10    4       0       4     -0   +2
Disguise                +5     0       0       5          +0
Escape Artist           +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Fly                     +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Handle Animal           +6     1       0       5          +0
Heal                    +1     0       0       1          +0
Intimidate              +9     1       3       5          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Dngnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Engnrng)    +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Geography)  +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (History)    +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Local)      +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nature)     +10     1       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Nobility)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Planes)     +12     3       3       2          +4
Knowledge (Religion)   +12     3       3       2          +4
Linguistics             +8     3       3       2          +0
Perception             +12     8       3       1          +0
Perform    (Oratory)   +16     8       3       5          +0
Profession (Sage)       +5     1       3       1          +0
Ride                    +4     0       0       4     -0   +0
Sense Motive            +5     1       3       1          +0
Sleight of Hand         +8     1       3       4     -0   +0
Spellcraft              +7     1       3       2          +1
Stealth                +20     8       3       4     -0   +5
Survival                +1     0       0       1          +0
Swim                    +0     0       0       0     -0   +0
Use Magic Device        +9     1       3       5          +0
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day:
Cantrips: 6
1st lvl: 5
2nd lvl: 5
3rd lvl: 3

Spells Known:

```
Cantrips             1st lvl                 2nd lvl              3rd lvl
spark           cure light wounds      cure moderate wounds   see invisiblity
mending         detect secert doors    tongues                haste
open/close      feather fall           versitile weapon       dispel magic
read magic      vanish                 ghostbane dirge
detect magic    timely inspiriation    heroism
know direction  saving finale          hold person
                touch of gracelessness
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
ITEM                                  COST    WEIGHT
+1 leather armor of shadow           4,160gp   15lb
+1 flaming longsword                 8,315gp    4lb
(mw) dagger                            302gp    1lb
belt of incredible dexterity +2      4,000gp    0lb
headband of alluring charisma +2     4,000gp    0lb 
cloak of resistance +1               1,000gp    0lb
Traveler's Outfit                       free    0lb
Bag of Holding (type 1)              2,500gp   15lb
 -- +2 chainshirt                    4,250gp    ---
 -- +2 heavy steel shield            4,170gp    --- 
 -- bedroll                              1sp    ---
 -- rope (50'hemp)                       1gp    ---
 -- torches(4)                           4cp    ---
 -- rations,trail(8days)                 4gp    ---
 -- waterskins(2)                        2gp    ---
 -- crowbar                              2gp    ---
 -- hammer                               5sp    ---
 -- pitons(4)                            4sp    ---
 -- sack,empty                           1sp    ---
 -- spade                                2gp    ---
 -- peasant's outfit                     1sp    ---
 -- mw thieve's tools                  100gp    ---
Belt Pouch                               1gp   .5lb
 -flint and steel                        1gp    0lb
 -mirror,small steel                    10gp   .5lb
 -potions cure light(x2)               100gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 68gp 17sp 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 36.5lbs
Maximum weight possible: 38-light, 76-medium, 115-heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 32
Height: 5'-11"
Weight: 140lbs
Hair Color: Sandy Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Lightly complexed
Apperance: travel stained and keep up a shoddy apperance so as not to be robbed
Demeanor: jovial but reserved Jiles likes to have fun whenever possible  but needs to get to know a person well before he will commit any kind of  friendship.
[sblock=Background] Jiles life has been one long road leading from what   seemed one mishap to the next. If he wasn't running from Thay  operatives  trying to put another notion in their scarab, he was talking  his way  out of joining the Moonstars.

"Ah how long since the Year of the Unstrung harp?" he asks himself. A lot longer than he cared to remember and more years adding to the little gray starting to show in his hair.

The first roads led him from Cormyr to the Dalelands. He was what?   Sixteen or seventeen that year when he ended up with a small group of   misfits like himself and stopped a con artist and his goblin henchmen   from running a protection scam on... "What was the   name of that little villiage? Scaverdon? Scarsden? I'm not sure but it   was just a day east of Tilverton on the road to Ashabenford." 

Jiles shrugs he could find the place easy enough and new most of what he needed of the small hamlet, just not the name. "Almost the same as Granville there. Ha!" he laughs smiling. "They are all the same the world over."

Granville was just another end of another road. This one though had a   nasty ogre at the end of it. Jiles had used all his skills the day   before to best the beast. The first time he had faced ogres he wasn't   alone and his skills were not so sharp. "It was   outside Harrowdale and poor Trig, he didn't make it through that battle.   First time fighting ogres and the first time I had a companion die   before my eyes." He frowns and before anymore melancholy thoughts form he says to himself. "And it wasn't the last time for either, push on you lazy old man."

Harrowdale. Memories of that place always made Jiles smile. The Council   of Burghers had sent Jiles and his friends on a mission deep into the   Pirate Isles. It was months of travel by boat, and then island hopping   from secret cove to secret cove till they found a nasty den of thieves   that were disrupting traffic up to the MoonSea. "That ended good, least nobody died."

What happen after that? Jiles tries to sort his thoughts. "I lost a few years running errands for a bunch of idiots. That's what happened."   True for three years Jiles and his friends ventured all over for the   people of Harrowdale. They seemed to need all kinds of help with this   plight or that. "But had you not then you wouldn't be where you are today." he berates himself. "Had you not been a help then the Harpers they would have never took notice."

And they had noticed Jiles and one day they   approached him with an offer. Join them and help do some good on a   grander scale or continue to run errands for the Council. He readily   accepted and  his first assignment was a duosy to be sure. Travel to   Mount Thay, make sure they don't unleash a dark demon, and see if he   could steal the scrolls they were using for the ritual, so they can   never try it again.

"Now that I remember in full, and like it was yesterday." Jiles says hefting his pack and continuing down the hill towards Granville. "It was winter and a fresh coat of snow covered the ground. Dorn was sitting with his feet up near the fire, and I was...." (to long maybe I'll tell it a little at a time).[/sblock]

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

"Raul get the baby out of here! Go to the boat! I'll draw them off!" Jiles says outloud.

_"Which is a very bad idea," _he says to himself.

He casts his spell of haste and then shouts as he runs towards the trees off to the wolves left. "Ha! Ha! Over here you mongrels! If you were smart you would head back to your momma and curl up next to her furry teat!"

He stops near some trees and waits with his sword in hand.

[sblock=Actions] 
*Standard* - Cast Haste (+1 att, AC and Reflex saves, move 60' + extra att with full attack option) - lasts 8 rounds (7/8 left)
*Move* - going to quote the map here in a second and show you where I wish Jiles to be.
*Free *- Taunt the wolves to see if any are intelligent
*Priceless* - Acting the hero while quaking in your boots[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

OOC: Like to move to here.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
....................T.................
.T............DD.TTT.........TTTTT....
....TT...T....DDw........T.TTTTT...T..
.TT............ww.....T..[COLOR=Cyan]J[/COLOR]..TTTT......
....T.................................
TTT....................TTTT..........T
..........T..T....T..TTTTTTTT...T.....
......................................
..................J...................
..T...............Rn....TTTT..........
.....T...............................T
.........T............................
.............T..................T.T...
TTT..............T.....TTTT...........
....T.................................
...TTT..........................T.....
......................................
......................................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvvvvbbb~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

J = Jiles
R = Raul
n = Nikko

w = wolf

DD
DD = large wolf

~~~ = water

... = land

T = tree

vvv = the Virago

bbb = the rowboat
```
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Jiles would have remembered to include Raul in the haste effect.

I may be an evil DM, but there's no need to be a jerk DM and deny you something like that [/sblock]
As Raul picks up Nikko and runs towards the ship, two of the smaller wolves give chase. They charge him, but miss.

The other two wolves give chase to Jiles. The smaller of the two tries to bite him but misses.

The large, nasty-looking, bearish brute of a wolf rips into Jiles, but the bard twists out of the way before the creature can really sink its teeth in and pull him off of his feet. Still, he takes a nasty wound.

ooc: 12 damage; Jiles hp 39/51

Jiles to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
....................T.................
.T...............TTT...DD....TTTTT....
....TT...T.............DDT.TTTTT...T..
.TT...................T..J..TTTT......
....T...................w.............
TTT....................TTTT..........T
..........T..T....T..TTTTTTTT...T.....
......................................
......................................
..T.....................TTTT..........
.....T...............................T
.........T............................
.............T..................T.T...
TTT..............T.....TTTT...........
....T.................................
...TTT..........................T.....
.................w.w..................
..................R...................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvvvvbbb~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

J = Jiles
R = Raul
n = Nikko

w = wolf

DD
DD = large wolf

~~~ = water

... = land

T = tree

vvv = the Virago

bbb = the rowboat
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Jiles speaks one word and his sword burst it flames. He takes the magical blade and swipes at the smaller wolf hoping it might be afraid enough to flee.
_
"You are dreaming now Jiles, me boy." _he says to himself and takes a step back to use the trees as cover.

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard:* Activate magical item
*Move:* 5' step NE (between the two trees) - Wish to know if I can enter a square with a tree and use the rules on page 425 (CORE) to get an additional +2 to AC[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 19, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Partial cover? I'm using the OGC SRD, not the book. For now I'll allow it.[/sblock]
Raul sets the baby down on the boat, and draws his sword. The two wolves next to him flank him and try to bite him, but they miss.

Jiles waves his flaming blade at the smaller wolf, but it does not run off, perhaps because of the presence of the large wolf.

The wolves near Jiles move to flank and attack him, but this time even the very large monster of a wolf misses him with its jaws.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
....................T....DD...........
.T...............TTT.....DD..TTTTT....
....TT...T...............TJTTTTT...T..
.TT...................T...w.TTTT......
....T.................................
TTT....................TTTT..........T
..........T..T....T..TTTTTTTT...T.....
......................................
......................................
..T.....................TTTT..........
.....T...............................T
.........T............................
.............T..................T.T...
TTT..............T.....TTTT...........
....T.................................
...TTT..........................T.....
......................................
.................wRw..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvnv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvvvvbbb~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

J = Jiles
R = Raul
n = Nikko

w = wolf

DD
DD = large wolf

~~~ = water

... = land

T = tree

vvv = the Virago

bbb = the rowboat
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

With great care Jiles uses his surrounds to help fend off the wolves. His usually tactics to disarm are not going to work, "Unless I can steal away all their teeth," he jokes outloud. So he thinks to get rid of the smaller one first it might flee after getting burnt by his blade.

"You shouldn't have come in the dead of night,
You'll wake the baby as well as give me a fright.

You'll make no meal out of me and my friend,
All you'll get is singed fur in the end."

The small poem heartness the bard but doesn't help to keep the smaller wolf standing still. It moves quickly out of the way of flaming blade.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Bardic Performance: Inspire Courage +2; 8/9 rounds left
*Standard:* attack smaller wolf, miss I do believe
*Effects:* Combat Expertise, Haste (5/8 rounds left), Bardic Performance (Inspire Courage +2), Terrain (tree)[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 39/51
AC: 23 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge-feat) + 2 (Dodge-Combat Expertise) + 1 (Dodge-Haste) + 2 (tree)
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +13 = +6 (base) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item) + 1 (tree) + 1 (haste)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 60'

Attack:
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) + 1 (haste) + 2 (morale) - 2 (Combat Expertise)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)  + 1 (haste) + 2 (morale) - 2 (Combat Expertise)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2011)

Raul, fighting for his son as well as himself, scores two slashes on a wolf with his scimitar, and the wolf collapses to the riverbank.

The other wolf attacking the gypsy tries to avenge its companion but misses Raul's leg with its bite.

The smaller wolf attacking Jex misses him as well, but the huge monster of a wolf bites him again.

(ooc: Jex hp 28/51)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
....................T....DD...........
.T...............TTT.....DD..TTTTT....
....TT...T...............TJTTTTT...T..
.TT...................T...w.TTTT......
....T.................................
TTT....................TTTT..........T
..........T..T....T..TTTTTTTT...T.....
......................................
......................................
..T.....................TTTT..........
.....T...............................T
.........T............................
.............T..................T.T...
TTT..............T.....TTTT...........
....T.................................
...TTT..........................T.....
......................................
.................wRm..................
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvnv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvvvvbbb~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vvvvvv~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

J = Jiles
R = Raul
n = Nikko

w = wolf

m = downed wolf

DD
DD = large wolf

~~~ = water

... = land

T = tree

vvv = the Virago

bbb = the rowboat
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

"Oww! Dang oversized hound!" Jiles says as he takes another bite. His blood flows down his wrist and he knows that he can't stay here and could use some help. 

"Well I have to go, pressing business else where you know. See you again soon." Jiles says as he disappears before the startled wolves.
_
"Just not to soon I hope."_ the bard thinks as he skitters away.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:*  As close to Raul as I can get in one round and 60' of movement
*Standard:* Cast on Defensive - Vanish
*Effects:*  Haste (4/8 rounds left), Vanish (4/5 rounds left)
*Concentration:* +13 = + 8 [caster lvl] + 5 [CHA]  [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 28/51
AC: 19 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge-feat)  + 1 (Dodge-Haste) 
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +12 = +6 (base) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item) + 1 (haste)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 60'

Attack:
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) + 1 (haste)/ DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item)  + 1 (haste)/ DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 

Spells and Abilities:
LvL 1: 4/5
LvL 2: 5/5
LvL 3: 2/3

Bardic Performance: 8/9 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2011)

Jiles becomes invisible, but as he departs, the wolves still snap at him! It seems that he has not reckoned with the beasts' very keen sense of smell. Nevertheless, they miss him and he heads towards Raul.

The gypsy strikes the wolf next to him twice with his scimitar, and it falls down alongside the first wolf that Raul took out.

"Jiles, are you all right?" he calls out, and steps away from the river.

The two remaining wolves - the giant one and the mangy little one - slink back into the forest.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

"Oh I've been better and I've been worse," Jiles replies from off to the mans left still invisible. "Best to take care of these nasty wounds first. Are you alright? The baby?"

He finishes asking and then casts his most potent healing spell on himself.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Finish movement to Raul should reach him. Let's say 2 squares to his left (10' away)
*Standard:* Cast Cure Moderate Wounds
*Effects:* Haste (3/8 rounds left), Vanish (3/5 rounds left)
*Concentration:* +13 = + 8 [caster lvl] + 5 [CHA] [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 38/51
AC: 19 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge-feat) + 1 (Dodge-Haste) 
CMB: +10 = +4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 20 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON) + 1 (item)
Reflex: +12 = +6 (base) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (item) + 1 (haste)
Will: +8 = +6 (base) + 1 (stat) + 1 (item) + 2 (trait*)
Speed: 60'

Attack:
+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 = +6 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) + 1 (haste)/ DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 0 (STR) + 1 (item) + 1 (haste)/ DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire), CRIT 19-20x2 

Spells and Abilities:
LvL 1: 4/5
LvL 2: 4/5
LvL 3: 2/3

Bardic Performance: 8/9 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 24, 2011)

*edit: Jiles' spell only healed 10 points of damage.*

"Luckily, Nikko and I are unhurt" Raul says. He goes to the boat and takes the baby.

"I've never seen a giant wolf like that before. Think it's safe to stay the night here?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"I would say no. But then again it's probably not safe anywhere." Jiles says returning visible. He keeps an eye on the area he last saw the "giant" wolf as he continues. "They lost the element of surprise and slinked off. Bet you a gilding, I don't have to a cooper you do, that they will wait and try again."

"And where is that boatman? He snoozed through all this?"


----------



## kinem (Mar 25, 2011)

Raul shrugs and lays down beside Nikko again.

Several minutes later, you hear someone approaching. It turns out to be Captain Timothy.

"You all right? It sounded like wolves. I reckon they would've killed me in my sleep if they hadn't run into you first, so thanks for saving me!

I know I said it was safe here. Sorry, but in all my years on the river, I've never been attacked by wolves! 'Course ... it is the first time I've traveled with a Vistana.

I'm going to sleep in the ship's cabin the rest of the night."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Jiles looks at Raul and then shrugs. "As long as his snoring doesn't bring the river trolls, I guess everything will be all right."

Jiles then goes back to watching. He keeps an eye on the woods more than the river though. Tired he can't wait till his turn is over.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2011)

Soon the sounds of the captain's snoring emanate from the ship. After a while, Raul gets up tells Jiles that it's time to switch out the watch.

The rest of the night passes uneventfully, with no sign or sound of the wolves.

In the morning, after a quick breakfast, you get underway again on the river, with Jiles, Raul and Nikko still sharing the small rowboat being tugged by the Virago. Raul and Nikko are quiet most of the time, the Raul has some limited success in feeding the baby with his dwindling supply of goat's milk.

After a long day, during which the winds shift to hamper or help the boat's downriver progress several times, it becomes dark but Cap'n Timothy declares that the city is near and pushes on.

Finally, after navigating into a tributary of the main river, the walls of Karina come into sight. Extensive vineyards line the steep shores of the river outside the city walls. The neat rows of vines, recently stripped of their grapes, have been decorated with paper lanterns. The vineyards stand like rows of soldiers around stately manors. Just outside the city walls, few estates have been built along the edge of a 50' cliff, undoubtedly the residences of the most affluent nobility.

"You're in luck. It's Carnival week in Karina" Timothy tells you.

After passing several farms and vinyards, the boat approaches a busy dock.

The dockyards run the length of a street (signs indicate that it is East Front Street) along the river, crammed with small passenger boats and river craft that are busily unloading visitors and cargo. The street is a confusion of uncertain travelers and heavily-laden porters, doubled over beneath luggage.

The Virago pulls up to a dock and workers quickly tie it in place.

Captian Timothy pulls the small rowboat over, between the Virago and the dock, and ties it there.

He tells you "Dockin' ain't free, and it'll take me a little while to negotiate the fee. You don't need to stick around for that. 'Fore I do, I believe you said somethin' 'bout payin' for the ride."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

"Indeed, indeed." Jiles states getting out of the small rowboat. "Let me see he says taking his sack off his shoulder and rummaging through the bag for a moment.

Pulling out a small money purse he counts out five silver and two coppers and hands them over. "You have been a delight and very informative captain. I had just wished you were not such a sound sleeper."

With the last remark Jiles turns away from the captain and heads back over to Raul. "Where to first? I think we should find some food for us and the baby, myself."

[sblock=OOC] have subtracted the cash from character sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2011)

Captain Timothy takes the money. He says only "I'll be staying at the Black Swan, corner o' East Front and Tower Street. It's where I always stay here. Jiles, as a teller o' tales, you might want to join me to go see the dog fights  - in my opinion a highlight o' the festivities. I leave the Swan at midnight to go see it every night during Carnival."

Raul carries Nikko in the busy street, soon joined by Jiles. Compared with the wide expanse of the river, East Front Street is a claustrophobic bottleneck of hurried people, livestock, and carts. Those strolling along the packed dockyards pass a variety of crowded boarding houses, noisy taverns, and over-priced shops catering to boat owners or travelers.

"Wherever you go, I'll go - if only for the sake of Nikko" Raul says. "I'm sad to say it, but I think he needs another of your spells even as we speak. Then maybe we can find a quieter street."


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


See post #124

Sorry that I forgot!

After the fight with the wolves, Jiles' healing spell only healed 10 hp, not 15. Jiles knew that the healing was not as potent as he expected.

Thinking back, Jiles recalls Leyla's curse.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Jiles looks at the poor lad held in his fathers hands. He then reaches and places a hand on the babies forehead casting his most potent healing spell.

With a small prayer to Ogham he hopes it is more effective than the one he casted last night. Once done he looks around.

"I think maybe a spot to get are bearings first and from there we should go and find a temple that can look into what is effecting Nikko. Follow me." Jiles says heading away from the crowd and towards what he hopes is an inn.


[sblock=OOC] The not a potent healing? Was that a straight -5 or something else and I should just start letting you roll for the cures?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Healing spells give Jiles the minimum amount.[/sblock]
"Thank you. That helped him, for now" Raul says, looking at Nikko. "Unlike your native land, Invidia isn't known for temples. The best thing would be to find Vistani."

"LOOK OUT!" a man shouts above the frenzied whinnying of panicked horses. An ale cart, laden with heavy wooden casks, teeters precariously as the bay draft horses rear back, ears folded in terror. As the driver works furiously to control the two horses, one of the casks rolls off back of the cart onto a pair of children playing by the street. With a scream, one boy disappears beneath the cask with a sickening crunch, while his playmate still stares at the cart, paralyzed with terror.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Jiles instantly casts his haste spell and then moves to stand between the cart and the remaining child. "Hurry run! Run to safety!"

[sblock=OOC] Not sure what I can roll to get them to follow instructions. Let me know please and I'll edit in a roll or two.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 2, 2011)

The boy stares, wide-eyed, unmoving.

Raul, though burdened by carrying his own son, tries to physically grab the standing boy and drag him out of the way.

"The struck boy may yet live. Hurry, move him!" Raul tells Jiles.

Another barrel rolls off the cart, narrowly missing Jiles.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 3, 2011)

With Raul getting the boy out of the way, Jiles leaps to the aid of the fallen one. He moves in quickly under the spells magic and bends to scoop him up.

[sblock=OOC] Well Raul got him out of there good, I wanted him to get out of the way didn't care how so Jiles could get the one who got struck. Now I don;t know how much lee way I have for actions so am keeping it short. Soon as he can Jiles picks up the boy and moves away (drags if he is to heavy). And when they are clear he will try a cure light wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiles manages to toss aside the smashed cask and sees that the boy is indeed still alive, but has a broken leg. As he picks him up, the cordage holding the casks on the cart breaks. Jiles is struck in the head by one of the casks as they tumble onto the street, while Raul is battered by a few of them, but both men were able to shield the children from further injury by interposing themselves.

ooc: crit to Jiles, 10 damage

Now that the cart is lighter, the horses suddenly bolt down the street, knocking the driver off his seat into the back of the cart. They are stampeding down to the docks ...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

Jiles sits the boy down and looks to the runaway cart. 

"I must be nuts," he sighs and bolts after it.

[sblock=OOC] WoW right now Jiles is faster than a horse. Specially if it is encumbered by the cart. So he will run and try and get a hand on the bridle then try a Handle Animal check to get it to stop. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 5, 2011)

People scramble to dodge out of the way as the horse-drawn cart barrels down the street towards the docks. Some look on in amazement as Jiles races and overtakes the horses.

Grabbing their bridle, Jiles implores the horses to stop. Clearly terrified for some reason, they keep running.

Jiles continues to try as they near the dock. It looks as though the horses, cart and fallen driver are bound to run into the river. At the last moment, the horses calm down enough that Jiles is able to take control, and the cart stops just yards from the river.

"Thank you very much" the battered driver says as he clambers back onto the seat.

Returning to Raul, Jiles sees that the rescued boys are gone.

"Bravo" Raul tells Jiles.

Jiles notices a boy in the crowd, no more than 10 years old, dressed entirely in black velvet with a wide lace collar. He wears dark leather gloves and pointed slippers. The boy is simply standing there, regarding Jiles with a stern, mirthless gaze that stands out starkly against the backdrop of Carnival. A group of revelers rush past him, obscuring the boy in black for a second, and then he is gone.

There are inns along East Front Street, but they are filled with loud, drunken men - perhaps not the best place to rest.

The gate to the city walls is not far. With a look, Raul indicates his preference to go that way.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Jiles nods the the cart drive with a smile. Then patting the horses he moves back to where Raul is standing.

"Thanks," Jiles says to the man. Then he catches the angry glare, and just as quickly the boy is gone, "Did you see... nevermind. I really need a drink." 

He follows Raul towards the city gates. "A quiet drink."

[sblock=OOC] Any inn will do please advance as you wish just need a place to stop for the day and can get milk for Nikko.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2011)

Karina proper is embraced by a 15-foot tall curtain wall made from hewn gray limestone, punctuated at hundred yard intervals by narrow bastions, that project out from the wall to offer flanking fire in the event of a siege. The walls are further protected by a 20' wide moat, fed by two meandering streams and by the river itself. Near the foundations of the walls and towers, the crumbling mortar has been overtaken by seeping, dark green lichen.

When you approach the gate, there are two guards, collecting tolls. No one else is passing through the gate at the moment, and the guards look bored, no doubt wishing they could get off duty and join the carnival. However, they are equipped with studded leather armor, battle axes, and light crossbows.

"Good evening. The toll is one gold per armed person, one silver per unarmed person" looking at Nikko "yes, I'd afraid that includes this little guy - and five percent of the value of any imported goods. I guess you don't have any. This your first time in town?"

"Yes." Raul digs in his pockets for the money and hands it to the guard.

"Have fun at Carnival. A word of warning though - stay away from West Karina, especially after dark when the Slasher prowls there."

The other guard chimes in. "And don't go to the Maze unless you have to. The Falkovnian Quarter should be safer, but is known for Commander Regress's own brand of 'justice'. Welcome to Karina!"

Ahead, you see that crowded cobblestone streets open into a wide paved plaza, perhaps a hundred yards wide and two hundred long. The plaza has been converted into a grand bazaar and trading area of visiting merchants. Dozens of temporary stalls have been erected in the center of the square, where a variety of merchants, farmers, winemakers, and brewers sell their wares. Although many stalls feature the latest vintage wines from the surrounding countryside, they also contain fruits and vegetables from the autumn harvest: apples, squash, corn, potatoes, and huge turnips are all on display among the myriad of stalls. The north end of the plaza is dominated by a long building with dozens of high arched windows along its facade.

[sblock=carnival]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
In front of the hall, a wooden scaffold and gallows have been erected recently, as attested by the fresh unpainted timber and faint smell of sawdust. A long rope lies coiled at the base of stairs leading to the top of the platform, but otherwise the execution site is deserted, except for a few young children playing among the vertical supports beneath the platform.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

"Thank you officers," Jiles says as the trio enter. After they are out of earshot he thanks the man for paying for his way in. "And dinner for all of us will be on me. Let's look around here for something especially for the baby."

Jiles watches the people as they wonder about the stalls in a hopes to get the feel pf the city as well as pick up any gossip he can. 

[sblock=OOC] I guess he is a nose-body sometimes. But really in a strange city he has never even heard reference to would make hm keep an ear out. So Sense Motive to determine the feel of the place (happy go luck, suppressed?, normal, etc.) and Gather info for rumors while we look around.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2011)

It soon becomes apparent that the crowds are thinning out as the most enthusiastic revelers head to part of town called the Wine Garden. Many of the merchants begin to close up shop.

Jiles hears that there is anticipation for the upcoming executions on the gallows; some people mention the need to arrive early for good seats.

In spite of the drunken merriment, the impression Jiles gets is that crime is high in the city, and that many people are making an effort to enjoy the festivities - drinking more than is advisable, for example.

Jiles hears a couple of men talking about strange accidents that they have witnessed - a horse that ran over a man, and workers that tossed something off a roof and injured people.

There is an inn not far from here - The Rolling Spoon. It looks quiet enough.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

"Ah here we go Raul," Jiles says with a grin. "A place to rest, eat, and maybe find out what is going in around here."

Jiles enters the inn and looks for an empty table for him and Raul. Once he is seated he quietly asks the man. "Did you hear those two squakers outside talking about mysterious things going on? Ever hear anything like it before?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 7, 2011)

ooc: schwa, thanks for the comment, though this isn't the place for that. If you want to comment please do it in the OOC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/298818-solo-pf-evil-eye.html

Though the dining room is not empty even at this late hour, you do find empty tables and choose a relatively isolated one.

Raul looks troubled - but then, that's been the case ever since Jiles first encountered him, and not without reason. He looks around to make sure no one is watching closely, and says in a quiet voice "No, I have not.

This carnival may be lucky for us. Many people will have come to town for it, and perhaps some of my people are among them. Finding them remains our only real chance of solving the problems that the three of us have. Tomorrow, we should search for them."

A serving maid approaches. "Hello."

"Hello. I must ask, can you procure fresh goat milk for my son?"

"I'll see what I can do. And for you gentlemen? We have roast pork today, and mead of course."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2011)

"Ahh, yes yes that would do nicely. Raul? I'm paying you should eat a little." Jiles says then turning to the serving girl before the mans reply. "Two plates, two tankards please."

When the girl has gone and Jiles notices no one in earshot he asks quietly. "What was that about finding the remains? The remains of who and how will old bones help us?"

[sblock=OCC] Thanks schwa. I am enjoying myself as well. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 8, 2011)

Raul can't help but chuckle a little in spite of himself. "What I meant is, finding my people _still is_ our only chance to solve the problems."

The girl soon brings the food and drink, and later, a bottle of milk for Nikko. The meat is tasty and satisfying.

Including the room, the charge is 3 gp (plus tip if any).

In the morning, outside, merchants are setting up for another day of the carnival. You notice in the daylight two distant landmarks around the city: A large clock tower and a castle.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2011)

"Well then," Jiles says strecthing and looking over the town. "Have any idea where to start first?" he asks Raul.

[sblock=OOC] Couple things...

1) Took off 3gp(lodging) and 2sp(tip) from money. And it doesn't grow on trees so if they carnival really gets going Jiles may join in for a while to earn some coin. 

2) Before bed would have exausted all cure spells to get Jiles closer to whatever needed before resting to max out. Please and Thank you 

3) If Raul doesn't have a clue as of where to start, will try Gather Info +16 to get some clues.

4) Using Garrick avatar from Baldur's Gate to represent Jiles. As close a pic as I can find of the man.[/sblock]

______________________________________



Jiles Du'Lamir


----------



## kinem (Apr 11, 2011)

Raul thinks a bit, then says "We could try touring the merchant stalls. If any of the merchandise is of Vistani make, especially jewelry or carvings, there's a good chance I could recognize that. It's not much to go on, but it's a place we could start.

And since we don't know the city, maybe we should take a better look around.

And we should check out the place they call the Wine Garden, where people were heading last night. Perhaps there are performances there, in the evening most likely. I don't need to tell you, my people are known for music and dance.

We will need money. Maybe I can play the violin ..."

He clutches the instrument which Jiles has never seen stray far from his side. "But I don't know. My songs these days may be too sad for the carnival. Yet I must play. If it were not for Nikko and this violin ... perhaps I would slit my own throat right here and now."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

Jiles looks to the man and says solemnly, "I'm sorry about your wife Raul, I truly am."

He looks to Nikko and then putting on his best smile he says, "But there is so much to live for an do. Don't you wish to teach Nikko to play the violin? Or tell him how you bested the wolves of The Dark Forest? Or see him fall and love and give you grand kids to bounce off an old knee?"

Jiles pats the man on the shoulder, "Sorry Raul old boy, to much to do to be melancholy, to much to do. Come on let's see if we can find your people."


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2011)

Raul replies "For Nikko, I will be strong."

The trio heads out among the crowds checking out the merchants' stalls. There are all sorts of merchandise on display: clothing, jewelry, masks, art, fruits and vegetables, drink, pots, and even some weapons.

Raul looks around carefully, talking to some of the merchants and looking closely at certain items. Yet each time, in the end, he shakes his head and moves on.

The crowds around you part abruptly, disgorging a sleek black horse mounted by an extraordinarily handsome noble. In his mid-thirties, he has a long drooping mustache and a scar down his right cheek. He is wearing a hunter's leathers and tail black leather riding boots and a plumed wide-brimmed hat.

It is the man you encountered while in the wilderness. He glares down at you from the saddle, hand on the sheathed rapier at his knee, not a glimmer of recognition in his face or voice, only haughty disdain: "Out of my way, you rabble!"

In the wake of the mounted nobleman, six exhausted retainers are jogging behind their master's horse, dragged along by a pack of hounds held tightly in reign. The emaciated dogs struggle at their leashes frantically in the direction of the food vendors by the street before one of the retainers lashes them brutally with a leather crop.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Jiles enjoys himself while the two men "shop" he was thinking of playing for a little coin that evening when his revere was interrupted.

He looks the man up and down and doesn't move. Perhaps it is his initial attitude (like he owned the road), or the way his men were treating the dogs. Jiles didn't know but something about this "pulled his cloak" as it were, and he stood there and folded his arms.

"Ha! It's you," he says smirking. "I should have wagered we would beat you here. And by a whole day no less. Darn could have earned me some coin," he finishes shaking his head. 

"Well last time it was hard for introductions, what with a river between us. But," Jiles says standing a little taller and flashing a smile. "I believe we can more properly do so now. Jiles Du'Lamir, Traveler from on far, Minstrel, Sage, Poet, Warrior, and Company." He says with a slight flourish and nod to Raul and Nikko.


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2011)

The horseman looks down at Jiles and says "Ah - of course. You made it here, good for you. I am Matton Blanchard. I am heading to the Wine Garden. Perhaps I'll see you there later. Now step aside!"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

"Oh? Then I will be there," Jiles says stepping aside and giving the man a nod as if to say - _You are allowed to pass, now._ - Jiles let's them pass in silence.

After the man and his routine have passed he turns to Raul and says with a huge grin, "Raul I think we just got invited to dinner. But until then let's keep looking."


----------



## kinem (Apr 20, 2011)

"I don't know why you would _want_ to dine with that guy" Raul says "but as I said, where you go, I go."

He resumes looking for Vistani or their workmanship, but to no avail among the merchants here.

ooc: Anywhere you want to go or explore before the Wine Garden?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2011)

"Well maybe we will have luck elsewhere, Raul." Jiles says patting the man on the back. "Maybe are new 'friend'* HA!* Will know something. Come on." 

Jiles leads the man to the Wine Garden whistling a tune. His mind racing as to how he will bring the noble arse down a peg.

[sblock=OOC] Nope but before the day ends I wish for Jiles to do a little perform work to earn some coin. Maybe Raul can roll an aid another and we can split the money. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 21, 2011)

After asking directions, you head to the Wine Garden.

The streets leading east to the Wine Garden and Brewery Street are filled with revelers, open shops, outdoor cafes, corner entertainers, and ale stalls. The Garden itself is a crowded narrow plaza, a chaotic jumble of tables and chairs. At the west end of the plaza, on a raised stage, a brass band plays cheerful vignettes, while a great mass of drunken dancers stumble around in front of them. The Garden is lined with six large taverns, each packed with customers enjoying the Carnival.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

"Ok this might be like the preverbal needle in the hay stack," Jiles says eyeing all the people. "What do you think Raul? We just find a spot to sit and see if are luck holds and that noble bloke falls in our laps?"

Jiles casts about for a couple chairs or a bench that might give them a chance to watch everyone as they move by.


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2011)

There are benches around the plaza, which are mostly occupied.

"If you want. I'd prefer to forget him."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

"Ah Raul," Jiles says shaking his head. "There's a bench come on."

When the two are seated Jiles continues on...

"Now that would both be a waste of resources and no fun." Jiles says a large grin coming to his face. "When you meet an old stuck in the mud noble like that, it is your sworn duty to the little man to knock him off his high horse as it were."

Jiles watches the dancers and the musicians, his foot tapping in time. "So as much as I'd love to forget about him as well. I have to perform my duty for those who can not. And if it just so happens I get a little information or help along the way then it is just an added bonus to the greater cause."

He looks at Raul and sees the man doesn't understand what "cause" he is talking about. With the smile showing nothing but white teeth Jiles shakes in quiet mirth then says, "The greater cause is to have fun and enjoy life to it's fullest. You have had a hard time it seems since losing your wife and then her... well her accident. Then she plagued you for the god's know how long before I..." he looks at the ground his grin slipping. "I'm sorry again Raul, truly I am but she had Nikko and..."

He let's the words die off and he stares at the ground a moment more. Then he continues watching the festival and looking for the noble he met in the market, hoping the diversion would prove both useful and fun. Raul could use a bit of fun.


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2011)

Raul watches the festivities, looking around.

"I know. You did what had to be done, though I could not bear to do it myself.

As for your cause, maybe someday I will again join it. But for now, I will be strong, for Nikko."

He looks at the baby, who is gazing around but still somewhat listless. "Look, Nikko! Some day you will dance like that. Better than that."

The eye-catching dancing and music are enjoyable, but the midday sun beats down on you.

"I don't see any of my people, yet. Perhaps it's time to go to one of the taverns for lunch."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

Wiping the sweat from his forehead Jiles perks up at the mention of a tavern. "Lead the way my friend. I am hot, hungry, and thirsty."

As they walk along among the dancers Jiles makes mention of his plans to earn a little coin. "Do you think you would mind giving me a little music on your violin? We could split the gold we earn and maybe pick up a few rumors about where your people are. If we keep are ears open."


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2011)

"Certainly, but do we know any of the same songs, being from different worlds? Or does that not matter?"

Raul leads the way toward the nearest inn on the side of the square.

The inn has a large silver star hanging over the doorway.

In front of it are a number of tables and there seems to be an event going on there - a wedding ceremony, in fact.

As you approach, the groom says "Gustav! Brother of my bride! Give us a toast!"

The man he was facing gets up - and angrily splashes wine in the groom's face! "You are a cheat and a scoundrel for bringing dishonor to my sister's name! I challenge you to a duel!"

The bride faints. Seconds later, an old man who was sitting near the groom is on his feet. "Dieter, you must avenge this insult!"

While Dieter and Gustav prepare for combat, the tables are being swept aside to make room for fighting. Most of the wedding party is watching the enfolding events in stunned silence, as a crowd of curious onlookers starts to gather around the perimeter of the fighting area.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

"Raul, I have come to learn that music is the same the world over. What one song is called in Hillsfar has the same tune but just not the same words or meaning along the Sword Coast. I'm sure we will do fine together."

As they near the tavern Jiles looks for the nasty noble he encountered before. Then the nice ceremony turns for the worst.

_Just my luck,_ Jiles thinks to himself. 

"This looks bad. Does it happen often? Shouldn't someone step in and see about another solution?" he asks Raul while preparing a small spell to maybe stop this in it's tracks.

OOC: Which spell I know not yet, will watch to see if anyone else jumps in first and for Raul's answers.


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2011)

"I've never heard of such a thing. But remember, I've never been to this city before either. I'm sure that man must have a reason to make such a serious accusation. I don't approve of what's about to happen, and I'll support you if you intend to act, but we have to look out for ourselves first."

No one else seems likely to intervene as space is made for the duel and the two men draw their swords.

ooc: Watch or act?


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

When it starts to look like no one else will stop the fight Jiles sighs and moves out to stand between both combatants.

He moves like a drunkard that doesn't know where he is. As he peers around he says, "Whaish's is goin' on? Ish the feasvell over?" 

"I stills wanish ta dance," he says starting up an odd jig that he knows will bring a smile to most.

OCC: Bluff and Perform Dance wish me luck.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2011)

The two men, who had been staring each other down, wave their swords at Jiles (in warning, not threat).

The one called Gustav (the bride's brother) says "Get out of here, drunk. You're not invited to _this_ dance."


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

"Whassh ish?" Jiles says still dancing his jig. "But Ish so good at ish."

He eyes the waved sword and stops the jig. Gesturing to his own. "Ye best put ish away sonny. Ye may 'urt yourselfshhh. Or worsshh yet ye may getish 'urt."

OCC: Intimidate or Diplomacy (of arms lol) your choice let me know.


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]It seems like you're trying to intimidate him but neither skill would really apply in this situation since you need to have at least 1 minute of conversation to make a check. In practical terms that's probably 2-4 posts.

Also, as you know by now I am not a fan of rolling for social skills. I'd rather just have the NPCs react the way I think they would if I see things from their point of view. Of course, your social skill modifiers still give me a better idea of how they are likely to perceive you. I think it's fair. I guess by now you know the kind of game I run and hopefully you enjoy playing in it [/sblock]

Gustav hesitates. Rather than continue to confront you directly, he turns to the crowd and calls out "Would someone get this drunk out of here so we can get down to business!"

Two men step forward from the crowd. They don't draw their daggers but confront you with hard glares and gestures indicating that you should come away from the area.

Meanwhile, Raul has a problem of his own, as he looks around for somewhere to put Nikko in case Jiles gets himself drawn into a fight and needs his help. _Should I ask that grandmotherly-looking woman over there to hold the baby?_ He walks towards her but hesitates. _What if what we need is a quick escape?_


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

"Wha's ish? Wha's ish? You two wanna startish sume-tin?" Jiles says eying the men with a frown as he stops his jig.

"Well's I'll obligate ya if'n your not yellow carrot cowards!" he says drawing his sword with a drunk'n flourish.

[sblock=OOC] yellow carrot cowards?!?  it is to early in the morning. 

*New plan *- stop the fight by starting one with other NPCs.  Will try and draw it out so the constables arrive. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2011)

*dance with a miss*

The two men back off, but draw their daggers. "You really don't want to do this: I'm from Falkovnia!" one warns.

A couple of other men in the crowd run off, perhaps hoping to find the city watch.

Gustav, however, turns his attention back to Dieter. With a lunge, he thrusts his blade towards the man, but misses.

The two men begin their dance - despite the uninvited guest - but they each miss.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

"No fairs I weren't readies!" Jiles cries at the two men fighting at his back as he turns to face them.

He takes a "drunken" step forward and as the crowd watches he looks like he is attempting to skewer one of the men. His sword moves right between the two and as he moves to draw it back he "accidentally" catches it on the cross guard of Gustav's blade. 

"Eh? Let go! That's mine!" Jiles says with first a mock pull. He watches and as soon as the swordsman goes to unlock the blades he turns his sword and causes the blade to fall out of the mans hands. With another "drunken" step he kicks the blade away from the combatants.

"Hmm.. where'd yuir sword go? Youish can't fight wit out a sword ya know."


----------



## kinem (May 12, 2011)

"That was no accident!" Gustav declares. "What are you up to? Why are you trying to prevent me from avenging the honor of two ladies and myself? I bet Dieter hired you - that coward is afraid to try to defend himself!"

"You're crazy!" Dieter retorts. He refrains from attacking Gustav with his own sword. In most lands Jiles knows of, honor would not permit a man to take advantage of interference in a duel.

The other two men remain on guard but wait to see what happens next.

The rest of the crowd looks on with a mixture of fascination, anger, and horror. Jiles now notices among them a shapely woman in a simple yet elegant dress near the front. Like many women at the carnival, she wears a veil across her face, hiding its lower half.


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2011)

"Ok, ok. You got me." Jiles says standing a little straighter and raising one hand palm up to show he is ready for a pause in the melee.

"I'm sorry but I'm not from around here and thought I could help." he smiles and hopes the man takes it as friendliness. "Where I'm from two people with a dispute call on a third non-partial person to listen to both sides. They try and  help resolve the problem without bloodshed. I thought though you wouldn;t listen to me unless I somehow got my foot in the door as it were. That's why the little drunken deception."

He looks a little sheepish as he adds, "I wish only to not cause any grief on what should be the ladies happiest of days." Then he makes a small bow to the lady he believes to be the bride.


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2011)

"I see" Gustav replies. "Well, your help is misplaced here. On the morning of his own wedding to my dear sister, this man - Dieter - raped my girlfriend!"

He looks around as if for his girlfriend but doesn't seem to find her in the crowd.

"I am merely trying to avenge the honor of the victim, my sister and myself. Surely you will now let me proceed!"

"It's a lie!" Dieter exclaims.

The woman Jiles bows to shakes her head. Clearly he was mistaken; she is just an onlooker, although certainly an attractive one.

Jiles notices a sobbing woman in a white dress and realizes that she must be the bride.

There are several other women as well as men present too, naturally.


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2011)

"Now, now Master Dieter. We need not shout." Jiles says warming to the crowd. "My name is Jiles Du'Lamir from... as I said I am from a far away place. I don't think my help would be misplaced if it were to get to the truth. What is to happen should you kill this man, widow your sister on her wedding day, and then come to find out you were mistaken?"

"Or to have every year on her anniversary be marred by the memory of the day her brother died. Please, allow me as a neutral party to get to the truth for you."


----------



## kinem (May 17, 2011)

"I think not" Gustav replies. "Even if your intentions are honest to start with, how do I know you won't let him bribe you? And what qualifies you to 'get the truth'? And then, if you prove he's guilty, what do you propose - turning him in to the authorities? They would probably just give him a slap on the wrist, since his family has money.

On the other hand, killing the man vigilante style would bring harsh punishment - but a duel like this is different, it is tolerated.

No, Jiles. I have to do this. Now stand aside."


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

Sighing Jiles sheathes his blade and then turns to leave the area.

"Come on Raul," he says in disgust. "I'll not watch these idiots fight to the death over an accusation. I hope we find your people soon and I can go home."


----------



## kinem (May 17, 2011)

As Jiles is walking away, the veiled woman he'd bowed to grabs his arm.

"What you tried to do was incredibly brave" she tells Jiles. "This bloodshed is so horrible! Your land must be a great place - where is it?"

Meanwhile, the fight begins in earnest. The woman clearly wants to watch it.

Gustav is the first to draw blood and stabs Dieter. Dieter knocks the blade out of Gustav's hand and grabs it. Then he stabs Gustav with it.

"It's _poisoned_!" Dieter accuses.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Jiles just shakes his head and gently removes the ladies hand. 

"Not far enough from here," Jiles says with his back to her walking away.

The bard walks around the nearest corner, upset he could do nothing to stop the duel.


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

Jiles sits on a barrel his head thrown back against the wall of the building. As he hears Raul approach he starts speaking but doesn't turn to look at the man, even if he did his eyes would be able to tell Raul that Jiles is looking far away, to another place another time.

"Raul have you ever been trapped with a hard decision? One you knew no matter what you decided people were going to be hurt by the outcome?" he asks not really looking for an answer as he continues. 

"I have, and only once mind you. I promised myself I would never make another without all the facts and then only if I checked them twice over. It was in a place called N'Jast. Don't know if you have ever been there, but it is where The Cold Road and The Long Road meet. Ha! I think there's an inn there called The Long Cold Road."

Jiles smiles a little as he remembers playing at the inn. And then the smile fades. "No one should ever make a decision or go on someone's word about something. You always need the facts. And if you don't have them then you need to go find them till you do or you know for certain they don't exist."

"Those pea-brained, trussell-skirts just jump up and don't care about the truth or who they hurt by deciding they know they are right before knowing the facts."

_*sigh*_

"Not my problem," he says jumping up. "I... we have bigger problems and we need to get about them."

"Where to?" he asks eager to get the duel out of his mind.


----------



## kinem (May 23, 2011)

The woman simply nods as Jiles curtly replies.

Raul follows him, still carrying Nikko.

"You're right" he tells Jiles. "In these accursed lands, one learns to be cautious about everyone. And perhaps those fools are not worth worrying about. The first one cheated with a poisoned blade, while the other may well be guilty, as he didn't seem any more eager for an investigation."

The next inn is called the Laughing Maiden. Inside, patrons gamble at various dice and card games, while others eat and drink.

Among the latter, you notice none other than Matton Blanchard. Alone at a table, he waves you over.


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

Jiles nudges Raul and a smile crosses his face. "Here's something to liven up our stay. Come on."

"Well met Master Blanchard. Enjoying the carnival?" Jiles says as he steps up to the table.

[sblock=OOC] Had something grander in mind but then EnWorld was unavailable and I didn't write it down on paper. Drawing a blank now. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2011)

Raul follows Jiles to Matton's table.

"Well met, Mr. Du'Lamir. And ... ?"

"Raul."

The nobleman seems less haughty now. "The carnival is fine. But I did not find ... what I sought here today.

Hmm ... Perhaps you are just the people who could help me. I'd pay, of course. Shall we go to a private booth where we could discuss it? And your lunch would be on me."


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2011)

"Well, well." Jiles says smiling broadly. "This I have to hear. I could use something to keep my mind occupied, and off the troubles of this place."

"As for that lunch we can only stay if they have something we can feed Nikko," he says indicating the baby. "But if they do and your buying lunch, then I will by the first round."

OCC: Will try to ask a waitress if they have goat milk for the baby. If not Jiles will give her 4 silver and as if she can go find some.


----------



## kinem (May 27, 2011)

The waitress agrees to go find the goat milk. Sooner than you expect she returns with it, as she explains that it's an ingredient in one of the chef's recipes.

The private booths are well secluded from the busy gambling hall. As Raul feeds Nikko and you enjoy roast pork and ale, Matton tells you

"I'm trying to find a woman named Gabrielle Aderre. You see, I still love her.

She's an unusual woman. She ruled this land ... maybe still does.

Before her, Invidia was ruled by an evil man named Bakholis. And he was not just a man, but a werewolf. Gabrielle was captured by him, you can guess why, but she turned the tables on him. With the help of her spells and a silver dagger, Gabrielle slew him, and took Castle Loupet for her own.

Being a nobleman myself, I naturally sought an audience with her when I first came here. It was love at first sight. She's beautiful, of course. Half-Vistani, which is unusual in itself.

We had a time of happiness, but one day, a stranger came to the castle. He was tall and dark. As he tried to enter our private chamber, I tried to stop him, but I was no match for his unhuman strength. I am certain this was no man, but a demon. After he defeated me, he took her inside the room and forced himself on her. I heard her screams.

I set forth on a quest to find the stranger and take revenge, but have found no sign of him, no tales resembling my own. So I have returned.

But now I can't find Gabrielle. She's not at the castle and from what I hear she hasn't been there recently.

Carnival is her favorite time in the city, and the Wine Garden her favorite place. She wouldn't miss it. Yet no barman or socialite I've asked has seen her yet this Carnival.

I fear that she's been kidnapped, perhaps held by that fiend.

But I don't think he would have killed her. He could have done that the first time if he'd wanted to. I think he's holding her prisoner, perhaps on the outskirts of town. If so, there's a chance that someone may have noticed something - unusual noises, lights in an abandoned house, perhaps sightings of a mysterious woman trying to signal for help.

Or maybe I'm jumping to conclusions. Maybe she's in hiding to avoid the fiend, or maybe I've just had bad luck so far in looking for her.

Now, Jiles, you seem like a smooth talker and I'll bet you both can handle yourselves if you need to poke into a rough part of town. And as newcomers you can probably use some coin. If you're willing, I think that five gold per day - each - is reasonable pay to help me look for her."


----------



## HolyMan (May 27, 2011)

"Well, well. That explains a lot about your recent demeanor. I am sorry for your failure in finding out anything, and I will help. If nothing else the tale that comes from this will be one for the _Book of Exalted Deeds_ even if it should fail."

"So are you sure she is in town? Me and Raul here, had ourselves quite the run in with a pack of wolves a ways up river."

Jiles finishes his meal and sets to pondering what he knows of fighting beasts like the one he and Raul encountered in the forest.


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2011)

"I will help too" Raul says "though I'll have to find a babysitter or nanny."

"All right. And thanks. While I can't be certain she's in town, it's the place to start.  She liked being here, among people.  If she's not in town, she could be anywhere, so we have no choice but to look here first.

We'll cover more ground if you investigate in your own way while I do my own search. Let's meet here again tomorrow, same time. I'm staying here tonight, if you find anything or otherwise want to contact me sooner."

Matton reaches into his pouch and lays ten gold pieces on the table.


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2011)

After finishing lunch and scooping up the coins Jiles hands five to Raul and stands giving Matton a slight nod of the head. "Then we are off and will meet you back here around this time if not sooner. A lot to do and still a few hours in the day to do it. Come on Raul, looks like a nanny may be the first thing we need to find."

OCC: If nothing further will head outside and question the first passers by he sees asking after a orphanage or nunnery near by.


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2011)

You take your leave of Matton and head outside.

You ask a passing couple but they shake their heads in confusion.

The man says "I can guess what an orphanage is but I don't know of anything like that in town. Would be nice if they could be kept off the streets. As for a nunnery, I have no clue what that would be."

If you ask others you receive similar responses.

Raul says "Things here are different than in your home. From what Matton told us, the city used to be ruled by evil, and no doubt that has shaped much of city life. Though I admit, I also have no idea what you mean by a nunnery.

In any case, I think a more private arrangement is called for. Ideal would be a young mother who could share her own milk. The only problem is I don't know who in this town is trustworthy.

If you wish, I could go on my own quest to find suitable arrangements  - which will likely not be very interesting - while you gather some information for Matton. We could meet back here in a few hours."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

"You know your world better than me," Jiles says with a grin. "But I am a quick learner. HaHa"

He looks to Nikko. "What about his... condition? Maybe you should try and find a priest or priestess. I'll do a little nosing around. You be careful and meet me back here in two hours."

Jiles straightens his clothes and heads off whistling a tune. "Oh and good luck." he says looking back at the man.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2011)

"He seems all right now but he may well need your healing again tonight, so stay safe" Raul replies. "I have not seen any temples in town. I suspect that if there are any they would not be inclined to help."

ooc: What will Jiles do in the meantime?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Jiles heads off back towards the carnival to sure for any information on this Lady Gabrielle Aderre.

_"And might as well make a few pieces of gold while I'm at it."_ he thinks with a smile.


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2011)

It takes a couple of hours for Jiles to make the rounds of the Wine Garden and make his inquiries.

He finds that everyone knows Lady Gabrielle Aderre to be the ruler of Invidia, and that she got the position by overthrowing the previous ruler, Bakholis, a few years ago.

Most agree that the change was for the better, but little has really changed in the city.

He also confirms that the woman is known as a beauty, with dark eyes and fair skin. She is middle aged, but is as attractive as a much younger woman.

The seat of power is not the city of Karina, but the nearby Castle Loupet to the north.

Some of the people Jiles talks to remark that is is usual for Gabrielle to spend time during Carnival in the city and indeed in the Wine Garden. None of them have seen her at Carnival this year, or heard any news about her recently. In general, they assume that for whatever reason she has remained at the castle this year.

As he continues asking questions, Jiles hears darker rumors as well: "Lady Aderre has a taste for married men" one woman notes, as her friends nod.

A bartender admits "She is known as 'the Witch of Loupet'. Her power to cloud men's minds with her magic is feared throughout the land. I'm glad she hasn't come around lately."

The two hours being up, Jiles heads back to meet Raul.

Raul still carries Nikko. "I found a woman who seems suitable" he says "but I feared to leave Nikko, in case he needs your healing again tonight."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2011)

"No problem," Jiles says with a smile. "Let's take him to this woman and I will heal him before we set out. I have a few leads and we still have a few hours left in the day."

OCC: Will heal Nikko with highest healing spell I have and then see about going to Castle Loupet and nose around.


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2011)

Raul looks at Nikko, who remains quiet. "All right. What did you find out?"

You accompany him to a modest house where a youngish couple with two young girls live. They seem pleasant enough. After casting the spell on Nikko and taking your leave, you head out into the Carnival, trying to make your way north out of the city.

Pushing through the Carnival crowds, you see countless entertainers, from the Fabulous Fire-Eaters of Mortigny to the bizarre Fred with his Singing Salmon.

You are near the edge of the Wine Garden neighborhood when a barker's cry suddenly rises above the festival clamor.

"Come one, come all, to the terrifying House of Mists!" 
"Test your courage and skill of arms!"

At the side of the street, a man stands on a short wine cask in front of a 7' tall black wooden box.

A nervous green parrot paces atop the tall box, muttering to itself, echoing the barker ("Monsters of the Mists, wraagh!")

The barker's weathered face is creased by a inviting smile, and a gold earring glitters at an ear. His dark pants and shirt are accented by a fancy red and black satin vest.

The barker is now looking directly at Jiles. The roar of the crowd seems to drop away, and you hear only his voice.

"Welcome to the House of Mists! Come brave the ghosts of your past!" "Ghost from the past, wraagh!" The green parrot fixes you with a knowing gaze.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2011)

"Well this looks interesting," Jiles says nearly mesmerized. "Come on Raul we both have ghosts in our past, let's just go see if we can't lay them to rest."

Jiles walks up to the barker and with a slight bow introduces himself. "Well met, Goodman. I am Jiles of the Dalelands. Poet, warrior, sage, and I wish to know more about this House of Mists you mentioned. Please explain to me what you meant by brave the ghosts of my past."


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2011)

"Ah, well met Jiles, well met!

I am Vincenzo, and this " the parrot "is Lolita, and that " the tall wooden box "is the fabulous, incomparable House of Mists!

For the thrill of your lives, you may step into the box - one at a time, please - and battle the fearsome creatures of the Mists! And I assure you that it is utterly safe!" "Perfectly safe, wraagh!" 

"All this for a mere pittance of five gold pieces each!" "Gold pieces, wraagh!"

Raul looks intently at Vincenzo and says a few words that Jiles doesn't understand. Vincenzo replies in a similar vein.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

"I hope you were asking what happens should you lose to the monsters you face in there," Jiles says looking over the box. "Safe is all well and  good but I would like to have all my arms and legs when I return. Not to mention belongings. What happens if I say drop my sword inside the box? Would I get it back?"

Truly intent on giving the odd box a try, Jiles wonders if the man is one of these people Raul spoke of earlier. 

_{{ He did mention they have a way with this odd mist. }} _the bard thinks as he watches the man and parrot out of the corner of his eye.


----------



## kinem (Jun 14, 2011)

"Do not worry. You can not lose anything inside. If you drop your sword it will be waiting on the floor. So you are ready for the challenge?" "Challenge, wraagh!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Jiles eyes the box once more before digging out the required five gold pieces. 

"Curiosity kills the cat," he says handing over the gold.

"But it makes the bard wiser." he says confidently stepping up to the box.

_{{ Sometimes. }} _


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2011)

"Good luck, Jiles!" Raul calls out.

The House of Mists is a seven foot tall black box with a square base less than three feet wide. It is fitted with an accordion door of dark, supple leather.

Jiles enters and Vincenzo slides the door closed behind him.

After a moment of darkness, it seems more like an overcast day, with mists all around. Jiles sees no walls or ceiling, just a flat plain of rock underfoot, as far as the eye can see - which isn't all that far in the mist.

Moments later, a huge, bear-sized wolf charges out of the mist!

The creature looks identical to the wolf Jiles fought the night of the river trip. It bares its teeth and prepares to strike!

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2011)

OCC: Sorry for the delay really had to figure this out. To much Jiles could do.

"Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! I though they said this was safe," Jiles says as he draws his sword. He can't see anything to hide behind the mist making it hard to see to far ahead.

_"Then I guess it's time to disappear,"_ he thinks before casting a spell to turn invisible.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* draw weapon
*Standard:* Cast Vanish (lasts 8 rounds)
*5' Step:* No (unless he is in melee than he will 5' step back before casting)
*Free:* Speak[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
HP: 51
AC: 18; AC Touch: 15; AC Flatfooted: 13
INIT: +4
CMB: +10
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +11
Will: +8*
Speed: 30'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +7 / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +7/+2 / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +7 / DMG = 1d4(P or S)
Dagger(range): +11 / DMG = 1d4(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (_), (_), (_), 

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2011)

The giant wolf approaches where Jiles had been and sniffs the air.

Its keen nose leads it right to Jiles, and it strikes him with its huge jaws!

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

Backing away Jiles quickly casts a spell to make himself quicker. Then he pulls his magical sack around to reach inside and pull out his shield.

_"Wish I had thought about the darn shield and armor before jumping in the box,"_ he chides himself.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move: *retrieve stored item (shield)
*Standard:* Cast Haste (lasts 8 rounds)
*5' Step:*  backward before casting
*Free:* berating self[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]HP: 51/51 ?? did he get hit>?
AC: 21; AC Touch: 16; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +10
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_), 

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)         [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 19, 2011)

The huge wolf bit Jiles ... and when it did that hurt. But now that he examines himself, he doesn't see any blood, or anything missing. It doesn't really feel like he's been wounded - not like it did when he fought the wolves near the river - so it's hard to say what's going on right now.

The giant wolf lunges at Jiles again, but misses, its jaws snapping the misty air.

ooc: Jiles to act.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well what has taken me four days to get ready for combat. But only took 3 rounds (18 seconds??) in game time. LOL gotta love pbp.[/sblock]

Jiles secures his shield and then activaties his magical flaming sword. 
_{{ This time you go down Mister Big Bad Wolf. }}_ He says silently to himself.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move: *ready shield
*Standard:* activate magical item
*5' Step:* none
*Free:* talk smack - even if it is to himself[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells in effect]
*Conditions:*
Invisible 5/8
Haste 6/8
[/sblock][sblock=Stats]HP: 51/51
AC: 21; AC Touch: 16; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +10
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+1(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_), 

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2011)

The giant wolf bites Jiles again. As before, Jiles feels the pain, but it's brief and leaves no visible mark.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2011)

_{{ Well enough of this let's see if I can draw some blood. }}_ Jiles thinks as he raises his flaming blade.

He swings and becomes visible, but keeps his defenses up.

"You were in this box and surrounded by mist. You shouldn't have attacked me because now I'm pissed." the bard utters a lymric to help bolster his confidence as he faces the great wolf.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* bardic performance: inspire courage +2
*Standard:* full attack (using combat expertise)
*5' step:* no
*Free:* none[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:*
Inspire Courage: +2 save vs charm and fear, +2 to hit and damage
Combat Expertise: -2 to hit for +2 dodge bonus to AC
Haste 5/8

HP: 51/51
AC: 23; AC Touch: 18; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +8
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_)

Abilities:
Bardic Performance:  25/26 rounds
Lore Master: 1/day

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]


<rolling - UGH!! to bad Jiles doesn't get a third chance...lol>


----------



## kinem (Jun 23, 2011)

The huge jaws of the wolf snap shut just inches from Jiles.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

"Oh you bites fill like the strike form a strand of hay. Although your breath may yet win you the day." Jiles says as he moves to keep the creature from striking again. Although they don't cause any pain here in the strange "box-world" he knows better than to let the creature keep biting him.

He brings the glowing blade up and uses it to both strike out and to defened himself from further attacks.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* full attack (using combat expertise)
*5' step:* no (unless need to keep in melee)
*Free:* maintain bardic performance: inspire courage +2 [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:*
Inspire Courage: +2 save vs charm and fear, +2 to hit and damage
Combat Expertise: -2 to hit for +2 dodge bonus to AC
Haste 4/8

HP: 51/51
AC: 23; AC Touch: 18; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +8
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_)

Abilities:
Bardic Performance:  24/26 rounds
Lore Master: 1/day

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Drat forgot extra attack from Haste will not forget this round.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 24, 2011)

Jiles' cautious attacks miss, but luckily the wolf's next bite attempt misses as well.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

_"Not going well,_" Jiles thinks to himself. _"I might be in this box fighting a phantom wolf forever."

_To the wolf he chimes in with another clever rhyme (at least Jiles thinks it is clever).

"Why do wolves make bad house guest?" he asks swinging his flaming blade and trying his best not to get bit. "They always leave the place a furry mess."
 
[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* full attack (using combat expertise)
*5' step:* no (unless need to keep in melee)
*Free:* maintain bardic performance: inspire courage +2 [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:*
Inspire Courage: +2 save vs charm and fear, +2 to hit and damage
Combat Expertise: -2 to hit for +2 dodge bonus to AC
Haste 3/8

[/sblock][sblock=Stats]HP: 51/51
AC: 23; AC Touch: 18; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +8
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_)

Abilities:
Bardic Performance:  23/26 rounds
Lore Master: 1/day

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2011)

Jiles finally strikes the wolf, drawing some blood and singing it.

The monster's huge jaws once again miss the bard.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

_"Well it bleeds, but I don't?__ That's good I guess,"_ Jiles thinks to himself.

"You are a sorry lout. And I;m sorry but it looks like I have to kill you to get out," Jiles says hoping to end this before hie spell ends and things get a lot tougher. 

_"Can this get any tougher? Gods I hope not."_ he says to himself worriedly.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* full attack (using combat expertise)
*5' step:* no (unless need to keep in melee)
*Free:* maintain bardic performance: inspire courage +2 [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:*
Inspire Courage: +2 save vs charm and fear, +2 to hit and damage
Combat Expertise: -2 to hit for +2 dodge bonus to AC
Haste 2/8

[/sblock][sblock=Stats]HP: 51/51
AC: 23; AC Touch: 18; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +8
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_)

Abilities:
Bardic Performance:  22/26 rounds
Lore Master: 1/day

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2011)

Moving with magical speed, Jex strikes the giant wolf twice more, while the creature misses him yet again.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

"Chop, chop, chop!" Jiles says in a sing song voice with every swing of his blade.

"Run away and I'll stop, stop, stop."

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none
*Standard:* full attack (using combat expertise)
*5' step:* no (unless need to keep in melee)
*Free:* bardic performance inspire courage +2 [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
*Conditions:*
Inspire Courage: +2 save vs charm and fear, +2 to hit and damage
Combat Expertise: -2 to hit for +2 dodge bonus to AC
Haste 1/8

[/sblock][sblock=Stats]HP: 51/51
AC: 23; AC Touch: 18; AC Flatfooted: 15
INIT: +4
CMB: +8
CMD: 20 
Fort: +4
Reflex: +12
Will: +8*
Speed: 60'
* +2 to save vs fear

+1 flaming longsword(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
FULL ATTACK: +8/+3 / DMG = 1d8+3(S) + 1d6 (fire)
Dagger(melee): +8 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)
Dagger(range): +12 / DMG = 1d4+2(P or S)

Cantrips: spark, mending, open/close, read magic, detect magic, know direction
1st lvl: (X), (_), (_), (_), (_)
2nd lvl: (_), (_), (_), (_), (_)
3rd lvl: (X), (_), (_)

Abilities:
Bardic Performance:  21/26 rounds
Lore Master: 1/day

Items:
potions of cure light wounds (x2)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 29, 2011)

Jiles quickly scores three more burning cuts on the giant wolf, and the huge creature topples dead to the stony ground!

After a moment, the prone form of the wolf begins to change. As Jiles watches intently through the mist, it shrinks and changes shape.

Soon, the corpse resembles the riverboat captain: Nathan Timothy!

There is still nothing else to be seen in this place.

In a moment, though, the mists recede and Jiles finds himself once again in the dark box.

He is unwounded. His sword is not drawn or flaming. Nor has his spell energy been expended.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Jiles knocks on the wood of the box (not sure which way the "door" is as he has gotten turned around a little). 

"Hello? Anyone still out there? I think I'd like to come out now." he says between knocks.


----------



## kinem (Jun 30, 2011)

Vincenzo opens the leather door of the box, allowing Jiles to step out. Everything seems to be as it was when he entered.

"Did you win your battle?" "Win battle, wraagh!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

"Uh!?... How did you know?" Jiles starts to ask a bit confused. "Nevermind, the box how does it work? I mean how does it decide what it is you see?" the bard asks looking at the empty device wondering if there was a way to use it to find Lady Aderre.


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2011)

"You have shown courage. The House of Mists can produce the illusion of any kind of monster, as I bid it" Vincenzo explains. "If you wish, and for a mere five more gold, you can experience fighting a giant or a huge dragon - whatever you wish. The simulation ends when either opponent scores five hits on the other." "Wraagh, simulation!"

"In this way you can fight monsters which you could not hope to defeat in real life. I should tell you, the one you fought just now, is likely such a one. He once ruled a domain of his own - not this one, but one which no longer exists. If you encounter him again, beware."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2011)

"No thank you, no dragon for me," Jiles says making sure he truly is not wounded. He bows slightly to the man. "Thank you for the information and the stimulation."

As Raul and Jiles walk off he pulls the man aside and tells him what transpired in the box of mist. When Raul whistles at learning who the giant wolf was Jiles nods, "That's right the river boat captain. Best to stay clear of him for now till we figure out why he helped us and didn't eat us."

Looking around Jiles asks, "Where to next?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 1, 2011)

Vincenzo says "Thanks for stopping at the House of Mists." Then, leaning forward and lowering his voice to a conspiratorial whisper, he adds: "The help you need can be found in Vulpwood. You will need your courage." Lolita alights on Vincenzo's shoulder. "Courage, wraagh!" she echoes.

The barker steps back into the black box and draws the door closed with a brisk snap! In the blink of an eye - as if a spell has just ended - the clamor of the crowd around you swells to its previous volume, and you are now staring at an empty stall in the market.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Raul tells you "I think that barker was Vistani. Vulpwood, then.

As for the werewolf ... from what I recall, the big wolf fled when I began to approach. He seemed to fear Vistani. Between the evil eye and the dying curse, many people do. And it may have helped that my blade is silvered, as from what I understand, only such blades are effective against werewolves."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2011)

"Are all Vistani so...so..." he waves his arm in the diresction of the empty stall since he can't find the words. "Sorry. The fight in the mist was, nerve-racking."

He looks down at his sword and then says as the two head off. "I have no silvered weapon but perhaps we can find someone who sells some silversheen or has a few extra silvered weapons for sell, on our way to Vulpwood."

He walks alongside Raul quietly for a few minutes before asking.

"Ummm... Raul where's Vulpwood?"


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2011)

"I think that's what they call the woods to the north of the city."

ooc: You might want to check over your 'versatile weapon' spell


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2011)

After making a few inquiries, you find that the Vulpwood is indeed to the north, as is Castle Loupet. The folk you speak to advise you against traveling to Vulpwood after dark, and only with great caution during the day. The wilds beyond the city walls are infested with wandering wolves, wild dogs, and monsters. Accordingly, you plan to make the journey tomorrow morning.

Heading back to where the inns are, Jiles notices soft violin music. It grows louder as you approach an intersection with a dark alley. The music sounds quite similar to Raul's gypsy music.

As you pass the alley, you see that it's empty. Raul barely glances at the alley and doesn't react to it at all, just walking on.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2011)

"Raul, you hear that?" Jiles says looking hard down the alley and stopping. "It sounds like a Vistani violin."

"Come on," Jiles says turnign to walk down the alley.


----------



## kinem (Jul 12, 2011)

"Huh? I don't hear anything" Raul tells you. "But lead on, perhaps we can find some Vistani."

As the two of you head down the dirt alley, the sound of the violin fades. The buildings here are small, old, and dirty. There are some with flickering lights visible, but Jiles can't place the source of the fading music.

"I still don't hear any music. It's getting late; perhaps we should just get Nikko and get some sleep." Raul looks troubled.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

"Hmmm... Maybe your right. That box must have rattled me more than I thought." Jiles says still looking around and listening hard.

"We have a full day tomorrow some rest would be welcome," he says as he mentally marks the alley in case he comes this way again. "Let's get Nikko and then some much deserved sleep."

OCC: Ready to advance the thread to wherever you wish. How's Jiles money holding out btw?


----------



## kinem (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]You spent 5 gp on the House of Mists and got 5 gp from Matton Blanchard, so I'd say OK.[/sblock]

After Raul picks up Nikko from a house nearby, you head toward the inns, and rent a room for 3 gp.

The beds are comfortable enough, and Raul places Nikko in a small crib.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Jiles awakes to the sound of violin music. At first you think it's Raul, but looking at the gypsy by the dim moonlight filtering in from the window, you see that while he is indeed holding his violin as is his habit, he appears to be asleep.

The music grows louder. You aren't able to tell where it's coming from. Outside the window, you see a few people staggering by - drunk from the Carnival no doubt - but the music persists after they're gone.

It gets louder. Louder. Deafening!

Suddenly, the music stops ... only to be replaced by the sound of an infant crying!

The wailing gets louder and louder, until it sounds like a frenzied shrieking!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

Jiles wonders at all the noise and how Raul can sleep through it. 

_Maybe I'm dreaming,_  he thinks to himself.

He mutters a cantrip and stares out the window looking for an signs of magical auras.


----------



## kinem (Jul 15, 2011)

Jiles sees no magical auras outside.

Suddenly, the wailing stops. The room is silent now, except for Raul's soft snoring.

Inside the room, other than the only magical auras from Jiles' own magical items, there are auras on a few of Raul's items: sword, buckler, and violin.

Jiles eventually is able to go back to sleep.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

In the morning, Raul is feeding Nikko when Jiles awakes.

"Good morning. Ah, nothing like a good night's sleep!

So do you want to head for the castle first? It's to the north.

And there's the matter of our new employer. We said we'd meet him today. Since we may not make it back in time, maybe we'd better leave a message for him there."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Groggily Jiles rises from his bed. His sandy brown hair is in disarray and his eyes are still a little bloodshot.
_
Five more minutes. I could use five more minutes._ he thinks to himself before heading to a wash basin and splashing clear cool water on his face.

"What's that-?" he asks eyes still closed. "Sorry didn't sleep to well. Your right, we'll draw up a note to tell Lord Matton we are following a lead and will more than likely miss our meeting. Soon as we can find some parchment."

With that Jiles digs out his equipment from his magical bag. After finishing he dons his armor and straps his shield to his forearm. When Raul gives him a questioning eye he smiles. "Just precautions my friend. This betters are chances of returning from an evil wood wear things might try and eat us." 

OCC: All set.


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2011)

After breakfast, Jiles and Raul head out. The first stop is the house where Raul leaves Nikko with a pleasant-seeming young woman.

There are people on the streets this morning, but it's not nearly as crowded as it is during the peak hours of Carnival. By sticking to the main streets and asking for directions few times, the duo makes it to a northern gate of the city.

The guard at the gate informs you that Loupet Castle is indeed at the other end of the road that leads north from the gate. The guard isn't sure exactly how far it is.

Later, Raul explains "Sometimes, travel in this world can be strange. You might think you are taking the same route as you once took before, but it might not take the same amount of time. We Vistani say that it's the mists at work, but you don't always see an actual mist."

The woods are thick along the sides of most of the path. In the morning light, they appear peaceful and pleasant.

In any case, it is late afternoon by the time you approach the castle. 

At the castle gate, a pair of guards stand watch. "Good afternoon" one tells you. "What is your business?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

"Well met," Jiles says in the style of greeting from his native lands in the Forgotten Realms. "I am Jiles Du'Lamir and this is my companion Raul. We are here on behalf of one who seeks knowledge of the Lady Aderre's whereabouts. As this is her home I came here first to see if there is an new news of her. It seems she is missing Carnival and in turn is being missed by those she rules."

"Is there a steward about? Someone I may speak with?" he asks in his most kindly of manner.

OCC: We'll try straight forward and if that doesn't work I guess we will go sneaky.


----------



## kinem (Jul 22, 2011)

The guard replies "Lady Aderre is away on holiday. That's all you need to know."

He turns his left hand palm up.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2011)

"Ah," Jiles says with a smile quickly digging into his money pouch. He produces two gold coins. Placing them in his own palm he gives the man a firm handshake and says as the coins change hands.

"Oh that is a relief to hear. But I know a lot of people who are missing her at Carnival. Perhaps you know someone I could talk to. I wish only to relay the message that it would be grand if she put forth at least one appearance at the Wine Garden."

"I myself wish to perform for the Lady," he adds with a smile. "Performing for rulers of the land turns a good profit you know. Hmm... I would be willing to offer up a commission to anyone who steered me in the right direction to earn a few more coins."


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2011)

"Well, in that case, I'll ask the steward if he wants to talk to you."

The guard returns in a few minutes and ushers you inside.

You are taken to a room with brick walls. On the walls are tapestries depicting various scenes: masked dancers, two armored men dueling with swords, a lake with swans, and a river.

"Hello". Though tall and finely dressed, he's an old man, with white hair.

"I am Vund, the castle steward. And you are?

I understand that you wish to perform for Lady Aderre. As you know, she is not here now.

I would not be surprised if she is in Karina for the Carnival, no matter what you may have heard. Sometimes, she values her privacy. She can draw attention like no one else - or avoid it just as easily.

Now, you will perform for _me_. If I think you are good enough, then return in a few weeks and she may be here. If you are not, then don't bother coming back."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

"Ok then," Jiles says with a smile. "Raul if you please something lively."

As Raul starts to fiddle away Jiles starts to clap and then goes into a song he thinks will make the steward's day.

_There were three old gypsies came to our hall door. They came brave and boldy-o
The one sang high and the other sang low. And the other sang a raggle taggle gypsy-o

It was upstairs, downstairs the lady went. Put on her suit of leather-o
There was a cry from around the door. She´s away with the raggle taggle gypsy-o

It was late that night when the lord came in. Inquiring for his lady-o
Where is my bride? says the servant girl: She´s away with the raggle taggle gypsy-o

Saddle for me my milk white steed. My big horse is not speedy-o
I will ride till I seek my bride. She´s away with the raggle taggle gypsy-o

So he rode east, and he rode west. He rode north and south also-o
Until he came to a wide open place. It was there that he spied his lady-o

How could you leave your horse and your land. How could you leave your money-o
How could you leave your only wedded lord. All for the raggle taggle gypsy-o

What care I for my house and my land. An what care I for money-o?
I´d rather have a kiss from the yellow gypsy´s lips. She´s away with the raggle taggle gypsy-o

Tonight you slept in a goosefeather bed. Your blankets strewn so comely-o
How could you leave your newly wedded lord. All for a raggle taggle gypsy-o

What care I for my goosefeather bed. With blankets strewn so comely-o
Tonight I lay in a wide-open field. In the arms of the raggle taggle gypsy-o _

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOoaNi4xvv0"]‪RAPALJE - Raggle Taggle Gypsy‬‏ - YouTube[/ame]

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the delay but that was hard to find.  But I think it fits nicely.

Rolling and hoping for a +2 aid bonus from Raul if acceptable.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Very cool [/sblock]

The old steward taps along with the song. "Hmm. Yes, not bad.

Return in a few weeks, and if the Lady is here, you might perform for her.

However, you must find another song.  Lady Aderre has little tolerance for the Vistani, with their thieving and treacherous ways and their vile magic.

Good day, then." He begins to leave.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

"Wait please. If you have a moment." Jiles says to the retreating steward. "I would like a little more information on the Lady, to... to better help with my song selection. You see I had heard she was Half-Vistani. Is that not true?"

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks I liked it too. 

Jiles will try and whittle some info out of the steward if possible. We can RP it or move along but would like to get as close to an actually day to come back as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 3, 2011)

The steward gives Jiles a serious look. "Who told you that?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

"By your reaction it is either untrue or not knowledge that shouldn't be known," Jiles says shifting his feet. "If you wish to keep it a secret I will tell no one, honest. There are many rumors about Lady Aderre about. And I have heard so many. Is it true she is a witch?"

OCC: Trying to absorb and deflect. LOL


----------



## kinem (Aug 5, 2011)

"If by that you mean a spellcaster, she is, although 'enchantress' would be the preferred term" Vund tells you. "I would advise you to keep any rumors you might have heard to yourself. Should you play for her, take care to show the Lady appropriate respect. Hmm ... and avoid songs about wolves or monsters, I would say. And now, it is time for you to go."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2011)

"A good day to you then sir. And thank you," Jiles says before leaving.

Once away from the castle he turns to Raul. "I think we need to have a talk with Matton, something isn't adding up." 

After walking a mile or so he says into the long silence. "Or I'm just becoming more paranoid with age. HA!"

OCC: Going back to town to find Matton.


----------



## kinem (Aug 6, 2011)

Raul lovingly strokes his violin as he re-secures it for travel.

Outside, he replies "The more I hear of this Lady Aderre and her servants, the less I like. You heard what he said about the Vistani - typical ignorant slurs. But I also noted that he didn't actually deny that she is half Vistani. There's a story there, I think. But yes, we should talk to Matton."

The afternoon sky has become overcast. The woods seem to take on a more sinister aspect in the dim light, with strangely gnarled branches protruding towards the path.

The path seemed straightforward enough on the way towards the castle; however, offshoots and even forks seem apparent now. You try to stay on the wider and better traveled route, heading south, but can't be sure it's the same one you took before.

In a small opening in the woods to the side of the path, you see a lone vardo. It appears identical to Raul's. From beyond it, you hear the sound of a baby crying.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

"Nikko?!" Jiles exclaims quickly casting his haste spell than heading towards the crying.

"Come on Raul!" he shouts form almost thirty yards away.

[sblock=OOC] Cast haste and run towards the sound.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2011)

ooc: I assume you included Raul in the _haste_ effect.

Raul quickly follows Jiles towards the vardo.

Beyond the vardo is a campsite, and there you see the ornate iron bassinet that was Nikko's cradle. The crying sound is coming from there.

A woman stands beside it. You recognize her as none other then Leyla, Raul's dead wife!

Leyla walks menacingly at Jiles, ignoring Raul, her eyes blazing with fury.

Jiles feels a flash of intense fear but shakes it off.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2011)

OCC: Sure should include him. Sorry didn't make that clear.

"You again? I thought. But you can't." Jiles starts to say. "Where is Nikko? If you hurt the people he was with you will pay... oh darn. You don't have a life to pay with."

He moves quickly to see where the baby is and address the ghost once more. "What do you want?"

OCC2: Actions move to bassinet, 60' move right now so shouldn't draw an AoO. And Total DEF. AC = 30 (touch AC 20)


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2011)

When Jiles peers into the bassinet, though he hears crying, it appears to be empty.

Raul draws his sword. "Leyla, please, you are dead! Your place is no longer here!"

Leyla lunges at Jiles but misses. "Stay out of this, thief!" she tells Raul.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

"Whoa woman!" Jiles says dodging the ghosts strike. "We both know how this will end. I don't want you to die a second... third time, so please tell me what I can do to put your spirit to rest."

Jiles holds his sword and shield at the ready. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* none 
*Standard: *ready action to attack if she attacks again. Will roll that below just in case. If she does attack then I guess the talking isn't working and will look into finishing this quickly (before the haste wears off).[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 23, 2011)

"Murderer! I do not ask any more than my rights!" Leyla reaches toward Jiles again, but he dodges her, and retaliates with a swing of his sword, scratching her.

Raul strikes the woman with his scimitar, causing another minor wound, though his second swing misses.

ooc: Jiles to act


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

"What!?" Jiles let's out a cry of confusion. He swings the blade quickly wishing he had the time to inflame it. "What rights do you have? You are dead!"

[sblock=OOC] Full Attack. And if you think it prudent maybe an insight bonus to what she is talking about as I (HM) have no idea, but Raul or Jiles might.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 24, 2011)

Jiles' swing misses, as do Leyla's jab and Raul's swings.

"Perhaps you should be the dead one!" Leyla declares.

Raul is silent as he fights, his expression more troubled than ever.

ooc: Other than perhaps her rights as a mother, Jiles is not sure what she might be talking about.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

"Then you finally understand that you are dead Leyla. But Nikko is alive." Jiles says as he swings and dodges and swings again. "You don't wish for Nikko to die, do you? He will if you keep doing what you have been doing to him."


----------



## kinem (Aug 28, 2011)

Jiles' sword scores another hit on the woman.

"Liar! You should be ashamed of yourself! A baby needs his mother!"

Scowling, Raul wounds his wife twice as well.

Leyla strikes out and finally hits Jiles. The blow hurts, but besides that, Jiles now finds himself unable to move at all! However, Jiles does feel like he managed to resist a strange effect on his mind.

ooc: Jiles took 6 damage

Raul continues his assault, and with two more strikes, Leyla slowly begins to dissolve like an evaporating fog. Yet as she does, she cackles with gleeful laughter!

Along with her, the vardo, camp and bassinet also slowly vanish.

After a little while, Jiles is able to move again.

"Are you all right?" Raul inquires.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

"What did you ever see in..." Jiles starts to say when he can move and speak. Then he calms himself. "Sorry Raul, I..."

"Thanks if you hadn't been her she would have got her wish and I would be dead," Jiles says clasoing the man's hand in gratitude. "But the question is, How or why is Leyla here? She is a ghost in two worlds?"

The bard shakes his head. "No time and I am still groggy after whatever she did to me. Let's get back to town and make sure Nikko is alright."

OCC: Expend all Haste spells to speed are way to town. Even though it won;t matter in this world Jiles will learn eventually.


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2011)

"She ..." Raul hesitates. He sheathes his sword, and taps his finger on his violin.

"It makes more sense that she'd be in this world than in your world. I guess the Mists carried her back. Though I had hoped that you had put her to rest.

You are right, we must check on Nikko as soon as possible."

The two of you set out again, heading south on the trail. The sun arcs lower in the sky, as the daylight dims seemingly very rapidly.

The trail you are on begins to curve to the right. Soon you are headed more west than south. It continues to curve, tending north. Clearly, you are indeed on the wrong path.

Raul can take no more. He sits down, right in the middle of the path.

"It's no use. We're lost. And it's almost dark. I fear that without your magic Nikko will die tonight. And it's all my fault. Not Leyla's." He begins to sob. "My greed."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

The forest road was truly vexing the young bard and he too gave out a cry of anguish. "Doesn't anyone have a map of this place!"

After listening to Raul Jiles becomes confused, and then remembers something. "Leyla called you a thief. What did she mean? And what about your greed causing this?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 30, 2011)

Raul takes a moment to calm himself. He unhooks his violin, and begins strumming a slow tune.

"Leyla was the most beautiful girl in the tribe. Many men courted her, but she held out.

I could think of nothing else, day and night. But my face is homely, my youth had fled already, and I had nothing special to offer her.

Except, perhaps, my music. I played for her, and she smiled. And again I played. But it was not enough.

I knew that sometimes, strong emotions can trigger magical effects in this world. That's why the dying curse of a Vistana is so feared - passion is power.

One night, I crept into Leyla's vardo. While she slept, I cut off a lock of her hair. I guess that's why she called me a thief."

He stops playing, and then holds forth his violin, so that Jiles can take a close look at it. The strings are auburn hair.

"My violin became a thing of great power. I wouldn't dare to travel these woods without it. With it, I can charm any audience. Even the undead. Once I was set upon by a pack of ravenous ghouls. I had little chance of fighting them off, but instead of drawing my sword, I drew my violin bow. The music calmed the monsters, and I was able to back away.

My playing improved dramatically, so I set out to woo Leyla. For a year and a day, I played her songs. Finally, she agreed to be my wife. It was more than I deserved.

When the unthinkable happened, and she died in childbirth, I did as Vistani custom demanded, ceremonially burning all of her possessions. But she is restless anyway. Perhaps she will never leave Nikko alone."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2011)

"Her spirit might be upset that she never got the chances to be a mother to Nikko," Jiles says in a comforting tone. "And that is not your fault. I'm sure you did all you could and you loved her very much. Raul I have a question."

Jiles halts not wishing to sound to insensitive but he has an idea and wants a little conformation. "What do you do to the bodies of the dead here? Burial? Entombed? Burned? What's the tradition? And what was done with Leyla's body?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 1, 2011)

"Thanks. The tradition is to burn the body, as was done with Leyla. Vistani wagons do not stay in one place, so we have little use for graveyards. Why?"

From ahead around the bend, you hear some faint sounds, distant footsteps as of people approaching.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2011)

"Um..." Juiles says then puts a finger to his lips before vanishing. 

The bard makes his way towards the sound as quietly as the terrain allows.

OCC: Cast Vanish then Haste again, before heading towards the sound. That's 2 3rd and a 1st gone for the day.


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2011)

Jiles sees four men approaching.

In the lead, he recognizes the barker for the 'House of Mists', Vincenzo, still wearing his flashy red vest. 

The men don't seem to have noticed him.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

"Well, well." Jiles says jovially appearing out of thin air way in front of the men. "What brings you to our neck of the woods?"

OCC: About 50 feet away.


----------



## kinem (Sep 8, 2011)

Though startled for a moment, Vincenzo smiles.

"Ah, Jiles! So you do have courage. I was hoping to find you here, as the raunie predicted. Is your friend nearby? Please, come visit our camp and dine with us" he replies.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

"I would be honored but..." Jiles starts to say. "Wait let me get Raul."

Using the last of his increased speed Jiles hurries to where he left Raul. After explaining he returns to Vincenzo and the others, Raul in tow.

"I'm not sure we have the time. We need to get back to Raul's son and check up on him," the bard states with true regret.

"Perhaps another time."


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2011)

"Hello, Raul.

I must advise you against trying to make it back to the city tonight. It would take hours, and the woods are very dangerous at night. Instead, join us, and we can use magic to send a message to our people in town. I'm sure they can handle the task.

Besides, there is a very important matter which we will need to discuss."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Jiles looks at the man oddly. "You were looking for us? Why?"

OCC: Roll his sense motives if you wish, Jiles is a little suspicious after the weird walk through the woods.


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2011)

"We need your help. There is something which must soon be done, or the consequences could be terrible. Yet only an outsider can do it.

Jiles, our greatest seer, Marcella, has predicted that you are the one who should attempt it.

In return, we will provide to you what help we can for you own problems.

But come. All will be explained, but this path in the woods is not the place to discuss those details, nor am I the one to best explain them."

As far as Jiles can tell, Vincenzo seems to be telling the truth.


----------

